# Type the above person based on their favorite song.



## RaisinKG

show your favorite song you must.

start your engines (post my favorite song later, i will, trouble deciding i have.)

EDIT: found one, music in this video; my favorite music; in it is


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Lmfao. I can't with your song. I tried. If you happen to be the next one to post and decide you don't wanna listen to all of mine (I don't have an absolute favorite song. I posted a silly one that I listen to pretty often to keep with the theme,) it's only fair. For you I'm gonna say INTJ.

Hint: I almost never pay attention to the lyrics (and in this case, I definitely did not.) I like vibes of songs more than anything.


----------



## compulsiverambler

@_flourine_ I have no idea what to make of that, lol, all I know is I love whatever the hell it is. :grin:
@_sala_d_Days ESTP

I also can't pick one favourite song, or even a top 10, but here's *a* favourite. I don't know my Myers-Briggs type am not convinced by a lot of the theory behind it anyway, so I haven't chosen this with the intention of reflecting any particular type. I often think I would like this one played at my funeral.


----------



## aja675

ISFP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFJ in an Fe/Se loop. Other possibilities would be ESFJ, ESFP, or ESTP.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

@Tetsuo Shima

INTJ in a Ni-Fi loop


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFP. That's actually one of the select few Vocaloid songs that doesn't just sound like muzak to me. In fact, it may very well be the catchiest Vocaloid song I can think of.

This might be my favorite Vocaloid song, but it has more to do with my enneagram than anything.


----------



## Retsu

@Tetsuo Shima

TETSUOOOOOOOOOOO

ENFJ






It was between this and Little Earthquakes by Tori Amos that are my favourite songs of all time.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

<!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=25721" target="_blank">Retsu</a></i></span>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->

KANEDAAAAAAAAAAAAA
(But seriously. Kaneda says "Tetsuo" way more often than Tetsuo says "Kaneda". In fact, I'm pretty sure that in the manga, Kei says "Kaneda" more often than Tetsuo says "Kaneda" because there comes a point when Tetsuo just stops giving a fuck about Kaneda.)

But yeah, that song (and video) actually have an INFJ feel.

And this might also be my favorite Vocaloid song.


----------



## RaisinKG

Very, very strong Fi-dom vibes, DREAM ON!


----------



## leictreon

One Punch Man (at least the song) is so Se it hurts. ESXP.


----------



## Retsu

@leictreon Damn I used to love post rock but I just don't have the time anymore :'(

hm... INTJ


----------



## Mange

I was going to say infp until I saw your sig. Its impossible to tell with music.


----------



## The red spirit

ESTJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## The red spirit

ESTP


----------



## NurseCat

...ENTP?


----------



## hauntology

i have two.


----------



## hauntology

ebit @NurseCat- either INtp or INfJ, not sure yet...


----------



## Kitty23

@Rin Tezuka 
INFP

Original favorite song is:






Current song on repeat:


----------



## sometimes

ENTP. Makes me think of Ti. Or Te I guess. But kinda vague, general, ironical and playful. Self aware/self critical in a way but also a kinda fun kinda ironic way and playful probably making a point about social observation/commentary etc. more than anything. Or something like that. So seems more like an ENTP/Ne first. I like explanations to stuff like this so I tried.






A lot of people are probably sick of this by now. But I can't get enough of it. I think it's really cool.


----------



## Eset

ESTP? I don't think music really relates to type but whatevs.
I love that song, though I never got why they needed to have a replay of it?
Anyways here's another love song because that's the rage with modern music (but still love it).


----------



## Jaune

ESFP


----------



## Eset

ISTP


----------



## Mange

^^^INFP


----------



## compulsiverambler

ISFP. 
Edit: I hadn't seen you around, @*White_Flag*, so I didn't know your actual type, but I looked after posting and it turns out I was right! roud:



As before, I don't have one favourite song of all time, but here's one I'm giving a of play at the moment. The Pixies themselves are my second most played band, after They Might Be Giants.






With a pet at my side
God in the sky
snow falling down
freeze my body to the ground
i can't ride
but one more time
i will ride
all over the world

washed over the side
top of the sky
slow diver down
two feet land on a different frund
you can't live easily
you can't even speak
but all of them speak
all over the world

i will meet you over there
i am going to meet you over there
washed over the side
top of the sky
slow diver down
two feet land on a different ground
you can't live easily 
you can't even speak
fish all of them speak
all over the world

a plain with no herd
not even a bird
when one side is hot
the other side of the moon is not
it's just like a ride
maybe some time 
they'll make it a ride
all over the world

i will meet you over there
i am going to meet you over there

time is an arrangement
time is an arranger
i am a derangement

all my thoughts
all i am are my thoughts
all my thoughts
i am all what i'm taught

better call the ranger
got a train derailments
better call the ranger

what i'm taught
all i am are my thoughts 
all my thoughts
all i am are my thoughts
what i'm not


----------



## nool

ESFP - dang! only 2/4. The Pixies are just so universal, and most of my friends who really like them are Fs. Here's mine:

*Radiohead - Paranoid Android*


----------



## leictreon

INxP, possibly INFP but I don't rule out INTP. Radiohead is THE INxP band.

Well, one of my favorites, not THE favorite but it's there.


----------



## Eset

Song was too long, cba listening to it all.
xNFP?
I'm just more interested in listening to new songs and seeing what people like rather than typing them.
Anyways here's wonderwall.


----------



## CreepyArcher

IXTP?

Here's one of my faves:


----------



## sometimes

^^ INFJ (not saying INFJ's are necessarily psycho killers ha) just makes me think INFJ. I love that song. ^^










narcissistic said:


> I don't think music really relates to type but whatevs.
> I love that song, though I never got why they needed to have a replay of it?
> Anyways here's another love song because that's the rage with modern music (but still love it).


I don't think mbti really relates to music either usually. I'm sure it wouldn't work with me anyway as well as probably most people...idk. But this thread is fun. If only to see what people post and then see what people think the vibe is of the song even it might not make sense related to mbti exactly.

Personally I would probably just replay the 'Work' song over again anyway but that's just me. It's just because they wanted to make two separate videos. I actually really like that as it's so common to film a few different scenes for a music video and then obviously cut them all together to make one video. But I like how they made two distinct music videos in one scene each and it's interesting listening to song to a different video/scene one straight after each other as it shows how one song can have a different feel/vibe to it to each video. 

And isn't love songs all the rage with most music periods? It's a popular theme timelessly and universally surely...


----------



## Jaune

I would say IXFP. I'll go with N.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ?


----------



## Blessing

INTJ?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

xSFP


----------



## mariahj

ENFP.


----------



## Jakuri

ISTP


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-133887395%2Fr0steen10pwb

Lyrics (and English translation):


> をかし
> Exquisite
> 
> 生魂在れ　足魂在れ　衆生の群れ
> 我が為す業　彼が散る様　因果の果て
> living soul, worthy soul, and herds of living beings
> I become karma, he is falling, end of karma
> 
> からくれない　染まる小指
> 絡め　交わした約束に
> うれし　かなし　こひし　にくし
> 思いは　万華鏡
> little finger dyed in crimson
> entwining and exchanging promise
> happy sad yearning hating
> kaleidoscope of emotions
> 
> あまつかぜは　時代を連れ
> 今　旅立つ　その人に
> 縋ることも　追うことさえ
> 出来ずに　悲願花
> heavenly wind leading the era
> now in the journey of people
> even depending and following
> without red spider lily
> 
> 強き　信念のまま
> 袂分かちて　進む道なら
> いっそ　修羅となりませ
> strong heart
> if we’re dividing the edge and advancing the road
> soon will become a fight
> 
> 風　切って切って　斬り捨て　舞い踊り
> 咲くが誉れ　夢花火
> 散って散って　散り逝く　定めなら
> この世はあはれ　をかしと
> cutting slashing dancing in the wind
> blooming and honoring the dream fireworks
> if the destiny is scattering
> this world is sorrowful yet exquisite
> 
> からくれない　滲む小指
> 解け　揺らいだ約束に
> さびし　かなし　こひし　にくし
> 絆は　蜃気楼
> little finger bleeding in crimson
> in the broken shaken promise
> happy sad yearning hating
> bonds are mirage
> 
> みたましずめ　浮かぶ　蛍
> ふたり　眺めた想い出も
> 遥か　遠く　河のほとり
> 流すは　灯籠
> the spirit calms floating firefly
> viewing our memories
> in the distant faraway banks of river
> the lanterns are flowing
> 
> 今宵　語るは
> 儚き夢想　無常の宴
> さあさ　とくとご覧あれ
> tonight talk
> is about fleeting dream, transient banquet
> come now carefully and take a look
> 
> 風　切って切って　斬り捨て　掻き乱れ
> 咲けよ　己が　刹那の天下
> 黄泉へ旅路は　独りきり
> この世はあはれ　をかしと
> the slashes abandoned scraped disturbance and banged off the wind
> ephemeral world will bloom on its own
> journey to underworld alone
> this world is sorrowful yet exquisite
> 
> 天離る　鄙の道に立ちて
> 瞳閉じれば　よぎる面影
> 八百万代の　名残のように
> もはや　彼方の幻
> standing on the road of far reach of heaven
> a trace crossing if I close my eyes
> like remnants of eight million ages
> no longer behind of phantom
> 
> 風　切って切って　斬り捨て
> 縁も断ちきり
> 散って散って　散り急ぐ　武士よ
> discard slashes and banged off the wind
> cut off the edge
> warrior fell in rush
> 
> 流れ血潮は　最期の火花
> この世はあはれ　をかしと
> last blood sparks and flowing
> this world is sorrowful yet exquisite


----------



## Blessing

xNFP


----------



## Jaune

ESFP


----------



## Darkbloom

ISFP

Not a favorite but on repeat today


----------



## Jaune

ENFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ?


----------



## Static Void

ENTJ I think.


----------



## Jaune

INFP


----------



## confusedasheck

ISxP


----------



## Lion daughter

INTx


----------



## Jaune

ENFJ


----------



## meaningless

INxx 

Shit I'm becoming a weeb from the song below.... fuCK


----------



## Adena

This was uncomfortable. Se somewhere with Fe? I don't even know.


----------



## Darkbloom

My name <3

Seems intense but in Si-Ne way, SFJ or NFP?
And would go with E, let's say ESFJ.


----------



## Jaune

Probably ENTJ? A bit harder for me to type since I cannot understand the lyrics, but that is the vibe I get from the sound.

Speaking of your name...


----------



## coconut sharks

ISFP. Maybe INTJ. Ni, Fi, Se vibes.


----------



## Asmodaeus

prolly ISFP?


----------



## Jaune

ISTJ?


----------



## Lion daughter

INTJ


----------



## Jaune

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ?


----------



## Jaune

ENFP


----------



## compulsiverambler

^ENTJ. Second guess ENTP, third guess ESTP.


----------



## Jaune

ISTP or INTP.


----------



## versace

@Blue Soul ISTP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ?


----------



## ShatteredHeart

INTJ


----------



## Jaune

ESTP


----------



## Skysplitter

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either ISFP or ISFJ (?).


----------



## Eset

xSTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

NFP


----------



## Jaune

Love that song. INFP.


----------



## Tangled Kite

ESFP?


----------



## compulsiverambler

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG




----------



## compulsiverambler

@flourine ESFJ

I forgot to include a link before, lol, here's what I meant to show:


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP?


----------



## Mindtraveler

High Ni, INTJ or INFJ. The song has a cloak of mystery, but not a mystery full of emotion. A problem to be solved, so INTJ I think.


----------



## Blessing

ISTP, that song is actually quite nice, I'm adding it to my playlist.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFP?


----------



## Skysplitter

ESTP


----------



## MisterPerfect

INFJ 

Personal Penguin(Oswald Cobblepot Addition)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFJ


----------



## Eset

INFP.


----------



## Jaune

INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP?


----------



## RaisinKG

ESTP


----------



## Marshy

INTP 
Fave lines:
"when im lovin' these hoes there aint no love involved"
"Yeaaaaaaaah I just took some ecstasy, aint no tellin what the side effects to be"


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ENTJ gone bad... really bad.
Marshy14 - ISTP(?)
Please note that I am a Pacifist but I just love this song:


----------



## kitchensink

Based off of the song(s), maybe ENTP? That is really catchy by the way, I love it.

Have been listening/ugly crying to this song over the past week so let's go with that.


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP???


----------



## compulsiverambler

INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP?


----------



## Jaune

That was kind of good. ISTP?


----------



## Siri

ESFP


----------



## 00EUSkies

ENFP/INFP?

Can't pick a favorite at all, but I'll throw a couple. Hear whichever you want.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP???


----------



## RaisinKG

ESxP?


----------



## Jaune

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP???


----------



## jjcu

Esfp.


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either INFJ or INTP...


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP???


----------



## Eset

IxTJ.


----------



## garcdanny26

ESxP.... possibly IxxP?


----------



## gyogul

nice song. F type? I'm gonna guess either INFx or ISFP


----------



## garcdanny26

gyogul said:


> nice song. F type? I'm gonna guess either INFx or ISFP


for yours, I will guess ExTJ?


----------



## Jaune

@gyogul ISFJ 
@garcdanny26 I listened to the Nujabes song, I'd guess ISFP.


----------



## gyogul

ISTP


----------



## RaisinKG

exfp


----------



## gyogul

from the song you seem very wacky (weird tastes but amusing) and seemed like an xNTP, so I'm going to assume you're an ENTP


----------



## kitchensink

ISFP--not sure why, just the vibe of the song


----------



## Siri

INFJ


----------



## Maybe

ESTP






I got more but if I had to pick it would be this one


----------



## Overdrive

Gonna have to go with ENTP

EDIT: So that was referring to Siri. @SheriffLaw IxTP


----------



## Siri

INFP


----------



## gyogul

IxFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxP???


----------



## RaisinKG

Sounds like a rallying for battle song with a rousing speech in the distance. Military generals giving speeches = ENxJ


----------



## Overdrive

Feels very ENFJ to me


----------



## Jaune

ESFP


----------



## RaisinKG

ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFJ (?)


----------



## Jaune

ESFP.


----------



## Spleen

ISTP


----------



## Eset

ISTP


----------



## megmento

Sounds ENTP.


----------



## Doll

isfp


----------



## Eset

ESTP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## Eset

ESTJ


----------



## gyogul

xSTP, best guess is ESTP


----------



## Jaune

That was weirdly enjoyable. ENFP?


----------



## megmento

The angsty side of INFP. Rawr.


----------



## Blue Soul

ISFP.


----------



## The red spirit

INFP






and


----------



## gyogul

INxx excluding INFP, but mostly INTP or INFJ


----------



## Eset

infj


----------



## Doll

estp


----------



## Scirrus

ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Jaune

INTJ.


----------



## Eset

entp


----------



## gyogul

esfp


----------



## Eset

sj


----------



## gyogul

sounds like something my entj classmate would listen to


----------



## ixwolvesix

person above: 
infp?


----------



## gyogul

INxP; INFP?


----------



## Eset

tp


----------



## Maybe

xSFx


I have many songs but here is just one of them:


----------



## gyogul

intj?


----------



## Siri

INFJ.


----------



## Eset

istj


----------



## Jaune

That's pretty cool. Maybe ENTP.


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## Aquali

ESTP


----------



## Jaune

INFP.


----------



## gyogul

xNTJ, but I'll go with ENTJ


----------



## Sinister

ISFP


----------



## Eset

intj


----------



## gyogul

entj


----------



## Aquali

INFP


----------



## Sinister

ENFP


----------



## Maybe

INxJ






I really like it because it goes full circle.


----------



## gyogul

nice song. INxJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Skysplitter

ESFP


----------



## Eset

isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Eset

isfp


----------



## Darkbloom

ISTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESFP


----------



## Eset

ISFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## Skysplitter

ENTP


----------



## Jaune

ISTP


----------



## Meliodas

I can tell that you are trying to appear as a certain stereotype to draw our judgement. Nice, that shows skill, calculation and style. But...

I am going with INTP 5w4 sp/so.


----------



## Skysplitter

Classical music, though artful and powerful in it's crescendos and falls, can also be indicative of a conceited mind when favored to the eschewment of all else and in veins of elitism. I would recommend you check your rudeness at the door, friend. Accusing someone of trying to play a part, whether true or not, is uncouth and lacking in civility. It is none of your business to say such. 

The song has vibes of an INTJ.


----------



## Schizoid

INFJ.


----------



## jjcu

Intp or Isfj I think?


----------



## sometimes

Hi!

ESTJ


----------



## Angelo

infj?


----------



## gyogul

IxTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## Darkbloom

INFJ


----------



## gyogul

cool song. INxP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## gyogul

not a bad song. ISTJ


----------



## ixwolvesix

isfp? above


----------



## Darkbloom

ENFJ
I like the singing parts!


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Maybe

I was thinking ESFP


----------



## Jaune

That was pretty cool. I can see either an ESTJ or an ENTP playing this for some reason.


----------



## Mafioso

@SANTABLOOK22 ESFP 7w6


----------



## jjcu

I think ESTJ or ENTP.


----------



## gyogul

INFx? INFJ perhaps


----------



## Skysplitter

INTJ.


----------



## Nefarious

IXFJ


----------



## gyogul

xNTP? I'm going with ENTP


----------



## Endologic




----------



## gyogul

Endologic said:


>


you forgot something.


----------



## Nefarious

Screams INTP to me @Endologic.


----------



## Endologic

gyogul said:


> you forgot something.


I'm pretty sure I didn't, but nonetheless, what are you talking about?

EDIT: Your type: INFP or something


----------



## Endologic

gyogul said:


> xNTP? I'm going with ENTP


How the fuck did you sneak the exact same song before my post?!

Creepy as fuck mate

EDIT: So apparently your post glitched. This showed up as being what I posted. Nevermind this entire post.


----------



## gyogul




----------



## Jaune

ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Jaune

That was rather catchy, but I have no idea how to type it. ESFP?


----------



## tinyheart

I'm bad at this...INFJ? >3<

Once I lay in the dark with Pandora, long ago...and this happened.


----------



## Nefarious

ISFP


----------



## gyogul

xNTx, kinda sounds more extroverted but reminds me of something an intj would hear so entj is my best guess


----------



## Stawker

Definitely sounds INTP. 

To the next person: If you don't like growling, just skip to 4:30 and judge according to the riff.


----------



## SpaceVulpes

I'm gonna say IxTJ


----------



## The red spirit

ISFP


----------



## gyogul

@The red spirit

hm IxxP excluding INFP and to a lesser extent INTP, so ISxP

edit: got ninja'd. Below is for @Mangofruit

xNFP, but I'll go with INFP based off the video


----------



## The red spirit

.


----------



## tinyheart

This game's no fun since I know your type @gyogul :ninja:
For kicks, Imma say ESFP :tongue:


----------



## Jaune

So you like power metal? This song was pretty good, thanks for posting. I'll give it an ISTP.


----------



## gyogul

istj


----------



## Jaune

ISTP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFJ (?)


----------



## gyogul

nice song. xNTP but I'll go with INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## Jaune

INTJ.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istj


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP (?)


----------



## Epic Love

ISTJ


----------



## Darkbloom

ISFJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

INFJ.


----------



## gyogul

please tell me youra vatar is morphed @Rick Harrison

estj


----------



## Captain Cam

INTP.


----------



## tinyheart

ISTJ

"Upswingin'" - Justin Hurwitz


----------



## MusiCago

ISFP ^^

Favorite song is Come Back Down - Lifehouse 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=okPuaKz3mvQ


----------



## gyogul

infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## gyogul

Do you guys not know how to use a yt tag? @Jay Garrick just use the URL shortcut ([ /url] <-no space after the bracket) to have it automatically do it for you. 

sounds nt-ish but particular j-esque. xNTJ?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## gyogul

intp-ish


----------



## Allyrah

Holy fuck, I love Homeshake. Great choice. I guess I'll say you're a.... INFJ? 

I don't really have a favourite song... but this is in my top 50.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

NTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istp


----------



## Jaune

ESFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intj


----------



## tinyheart

INFJ

"Viento" - The Tenors





 @flourine I never liked that song for its lack of guitar solo. :wink: @Icy NiTe One of my favs :blushed:


----------



## gyogul

infj. nice song btw


I think the singing on this song is mediocre but the background/instrumental is why I listen to it, particularly from 3:42 to the end of the song, favourite part is 7:00~end of song


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istp


----------



## megmento

ISxP


----------



## gyogul

sounds very intp-ish


----------



## Jaune

It sounds kind of IxFJ-ish to me, maybe ISFJ?


----------



## gyogul

havent heard this song in years. istj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

kind of ENTP-ish (?)


----------



## gyogul

nt-ish but competitive like so i'm going to assume it's a j type with se...xNTJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istp


----------



## gyogul

xntp


----------



## tinyheart

Nice song! ISTJ

"Gravity" - Maaya Sakamoto






EDIT: This song is breaking my heart again.


----------



## Maybe

I was thinking INFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP!


----------



## Shinnicakes

Hmmmm. IxTJ? Mayyyybe?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Enfj


----------



## Kito

The video and the song both yell ENFP to me roud:


----------



## MisterPerfect

ESTJ 






The song for when you totally chill


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## gyogul

infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## gyogul

xNTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

I know you're an NT but the song sounds ENFP-ish.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Sounds very sf. Isfp?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## jjcu

Maybe ENFP.


----------



## Jaune

Pretty good song, ESFP.


----------



## Shinnicakes

Hmmm... ISTP?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Enfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Tsubaki

@Jay Garrick: The very first vibe I get is Judging. From there on... Thinking, maybe. It has a very strong beat and sounds sort of "orderly". It has a positive vibe to it, but still in a more emotionally distanced way and it just sounds more rational than heartfelt. Also, just based on the lyrics, I would guess Introvert.

My guess is INTJ, maybe ISTJ






I love love love that song <3
I'll even add the translated lyrics, because they are so amazing:

* *





My eyes open up at eleven, early at noon
I send a "Good morning" to the world via Twitter,
Yawn in front of the mirror, put my hand in front of my mouth,
Say "Good morning, beloved Worry",
But I don't get any answer
Toothpaste with fruit flavour
My mom already prepared breakfast, I sit at the table
I quickly check my missed calls
And enjoy my mom's pancakes
'Cause mom is the best, I check my SMS
Nice new messages from my ex on 'WhatsApp'
Haters gonna hate, but who cares about that?
I deinstalled the alarm clock on my iPhone, yeah
I gurgle Listerine after my meal
Life is a bitch, but the bitch is in love with me
'Cause by the time I smoke my first ***,
Most people are already having lunch break

I say "Ah, yeah", good that you ask
Things go wonderfully for me, I do whatever I want
Free time is in, working is out
My stomach is full, and so is my piggy bank
I say "Ah, yeah", good that you ask
Things go wonderfully for me, I do whatever I want
Free time is in, working is out
My stomach is full, and so is my piggy bank

Ah, I fill up the bathtub,
Wonder whether I should do my hair up today
German rappers are busy collecting rainwater,
But Shindy eats some Häagen-Dazs with almonds in it
My iPhone is ringing, but I'm shopping at the moment, bitch
Ask me anything, except what day of the week this is
Many people have to work, pinstriped suit
There's only one appointment on my calendar,
And it goes "Hairdresser"
I drink a cappuccino with a friend every day,
Light up a *** and dial Bushido's number,
Explain him that I'm writing texts as I speak
And that my head is smoking,
And I hope he believes that junk
Bitches are busy texting, sending SMSs, they annoy me
Mom lets it ring shortly when my meal is ready
And then I slowly grow tired again,
I find the way back to my bed
And watch a whole series of 'Breaking Bad' on TV, ah

I say "Ah, yeah", good that you ask
Things go wonderfully for me, I do whatever I want
Free time is in, working is out
My stomach is full, and so is my piggy bank
I say "Ah, yeah", good that you ask
Things go wonderfully for me, I do whatever I want
Free time is in, working is out
My stomach is full, and so is my piggy bank

I say "Ah, yeah", good that you ask
Things go wonderfully for me, I do whatever I want
Free time is in, working is out
My stomach is full, and so is my piggy bank

[Instrumental]

I say "Ah, yeah", good that you ask
Things go wonderfully for me, I do whatever I want
Free time is in, working is out
My stomach is full, and so is my piggy bank
I say "Ah, yeah", good that you ask
Things go wonderfully for me, I do whatever I want
Free time is in, working is out
My stomach is full, and so is my piggy bank


----------



## tinyheart

ENTP - Points because reasons because I'm adding it to my playlist. roud:

Electric Light Orchestra - "Turn To Stone"


----------



## leictreon

ISFJ or ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## November Rose

*xSTP?
*


----------



## leictreon

ENFP! (I love electroswing btw)


----------



## Jakuri

IxFP, slightly leaning toward ISFP.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

ISxJ. I wanna say ISTJ.






This isn't my favorite song (I don't think I have one,) but it's my favorite of the day. 0:50 kills especially hard.


----------



## Jakuri

Says video not available :| 
But found a way to listen to the entire song, and will go with ISTP.


----------



## leictreon

INFP


----------



## megmento

INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFP C=


----------



## gyogul

intj


----------



## jjcu

Istp I think.


----------



## tinyheart

I posted in the wrong thread! :shocked: I'm sorry @jjcu I had multiple of these music thread tabs open. 

Anyways: ESTP


----------



## gyogul

you skipped someone, so I'll skip you and do your job for you. <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=103194" target="_blank">jjcu</a></b>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> sounds sj like. xSTJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESTP


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Icy NiTe said:


> INFP C=


Is this a scandanavian woman singing japanese? ha ha ha.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Ax said:


> ESTP


I almost want to say a mellow ESFP


I like so many different bands/musicians and songs that it's almost impossible to choose so I guess I'll just pick this one. I don't know why but I really like the way this song sounds at least? the chiming and stuff and the forlorn longing etc. Especially at the end.


----------



## Stawker

Gives me INFx vibes. I'm leaning more towards INFPs since INFPs tend to be more nostalgic.

One of my favorites below:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP (not sure what to make of the song)


----------



## leictreon

ISFP or INFJ!


----------



## Millie

INTJ


----------



## Skysplitter

ESFP


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

ISFP. Liked that, also. Thanks!


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Maybe

I've got an Infp friend who likes this kind of music. So, I'll go with Infp.


----------



## Jaune

I've got an INTP friend who likes this kind of music, so I'll go with INTP.


----------



## leictreon

ISxP


----------



## 00EUSkies

INTP

And since you posted Prog music (and my favourite Yes album)...


----------



## leictreon

Oh, someone else who listens to VDGG! INFJ because I think Peter Hammill is an INFJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IXFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ! :happy:

BTW, Taylor Davis rules!


----------



## Tsubaki

@Icy NiTe:

Very first impression: Introvert. It's very calm, tranquil and relaxing, sort of refreshing and even. Also the asian feel that it gives off is just stereotypically TJ to me. IxTJ is the main vibe that it gives off, but due to the sort of whimsical feel, I'd say INTJ, maybe even INFJ, actually.

I've been listening to this song up and down the last days and I love it - also in combination with the video:





Basically it's about a guy who always fucks up in some ways, cheats on his wife with her sister, eats her dog and stuff like that, but buys her lots of expensive things to make her forget it. The best part in my opinion is: "Hi darling, I'm down with Nazis. Joke. But I have HIV"


----------



## leictreon

The lyrics sound ExTP. Going with ESTP.


----------



## Squib

IxFP. I'll go with INFP but definitely something with leading Fi


----------



## leictreon

IxFP, leaning ISFP (cute song btw)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTJ


----------



## tinyheart

"Bare Necessities" from _The Jungle Book_ (1967)


----------



## azir

so infp it hurts


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## jjcu

Maybe Istj.


----------



## emmylina

INFP


----------



## RaisinKG

IxFP


----------



## tinyheart

INFP ><


----------



## Asmodaeus

I can tell you're an NF, but that song sounds kind of xSTP-ish (?)


----------



## Jakuri

Sounds like a dancing music. Maybe because of classical bent, it sounds more structured and patterned. So in that sense more NT-ish vibe, but still the underlying feelings and messages conveyed seem to be more on the SFP side. ISFP.




(HE4VEN ~Welcome to Heaven~)

p.s.


(Hint: go to that video and see the comments )


----------



## Judson Joist

ESFP


----------



## RaisinKG

ESxP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Exfp? (Reminds me of some touhou songs beat)


----------



## bleghc

istp 5w4 sp/sx.


----------



## leictreon

ISFP, maybe


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## tinyheart

I imagine a girl hiding behind a curtain too shy to tell her love goodbye before she never sees him again (or something mushy like that). All in all reminds me of my sweet ISFJ buddy. :cupcake::cupcake::cupcake:

Ramin Djawadi - "Chaos Is A Ladder"


----------



## Hellfire

@mytinyheart That's definitely a type four instrumental alright. 






Two Against One- Danger Mouse ft Jack White. 

(This video was a collaboration between Anthony F Schepperd and Chris Milk. I was looking for more of Anthony's amazing animations when I came across this song, so if you're curious look him up. )


----------



## jjcu

ISXP.


----------



## Syvelocin

INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFP (?)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Icy NiTe 

INTJ 8w9 sp/sx


----------



## Freya Violet

ENTP 7w6


----------



## jjcu

I think ISFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTJ (?)


----------



## The Producer

INxJ


----------



## Skysplitter

ESTP


----------



## Darkbloom

ESFP or maybe ISFP


----------



## CoeurGrenadine

ESTJ ??? :indecisiveness::hopelessness:


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## jjcu

I think it sounds Intj.


----------



## whimsicat

ESFJ


----------



## Retsu

@whimsicat

INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## girlnextgrave

INTP?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP af
Could as well post the entire album, but this one really stands out to me.




Blessed Google Translate presented us with quality lyrics, so feel free to dig in

* *




The hometown of the wing girl is the kingdom holding the wind
Find the old key opened door my father left behind

Both eyes suffering from darkness
In that city again never seen again
If I can return someday ...
- That whispers


To the sky connected to far distant twilight
The spirited soul scoops the heart and the birds fly
A man who has been entrusted with a heavily rusty key race
He was a guy who caught a solitary girl alone and traveled abroad

The farthest end of the world to which he wants to lose his wings
The fallen kingdom sleeping forest Forest suddenly poetry

In a place that no one knows
The flowering blooming withering
Nothing changes?
- Hey, tell me

A tower penetrating the twilight that stains on the ground
You were afraid of the future tomorrow than to disappear
And I arrived at the scenery I saw in my dream
Your desire not to say anything
Open the key door, ...

With the connection to far distant twilight
Fill your feathers with tears filling in the earth
A man walking towards the end of a long time
A traveler holding heaven instead of a sleeping girl


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp 
(To change it up a little bit)


----------



## bleghc

isfp 4w3 > 8w9 > 7w8 sx/sp.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSxP (?)


----------



## Nick_

IxTJ


----------



## IdarG

ESTP


----------



## daniluni

Screams for Tina said:


> @Bernard Bernoulli And yours sounds like something an emo kid who grows up to sell insurance would listen to. Miserable INTJ.


With the genre of the video and subject theme one would say enfp or Esfp, but I think this is more of an Esfj


----------



## Elegant_Emu.

Nope, sorry ruining it but INTP. Wow haha.


----------



## Elegant_Emu.

jjcu said:


> Esfj I think.


Nah, I'm an INTP. I'm aware I'm contradictory haha.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

@IdarG
ISFJ


----------



## 469090

@Witch of Oreo
That song is like how Ni externalizes: makes a huge statement and it's good with that.
INxJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Wow amazing song! reminds me of a compacted final fantasy battle medley I've heard before. I'm going to guess estj?


----------



## 469090

Azure Dreamer said:


> Wow amazing song! reminds me of a compacted final fantasy battle medley I've heard before. I'm going to guess estj?


According to Flower Hat in my thread in "What's my personality type?" I may be an ISTP or a strange INTJ, according to online tests I'm an INTJ or maybe an INTP. Sure I'm not an ESTJ.
I like that song because it's an intense brainstorming. It's also pure basic math!


----------



## Wisteria

Azure Dreamer said:


> Wow amazing song! reminds me of a compacted final fantasy battle medley I've heard before. I'm going to guess estj?


ESFP 7w8


----------



## jjcu

I think ESFP or ENFP


----------



## Conterphobia

XNTP very goofy. Fitting possibly a little better with ENTP, I guess.






This song is amazing for anyone who feels like they don't belong. I used to listen to Linkin Park to dwell in my distress. With this song I can use it for picking myself up and dusting myself off. 

As an anecdotal comment, I feel artist get better as they age. Linkin Park's new album dwells on positivity instead of negativity. It is so much a welcome change from dwelling on the negative which can be seen in Hybrid Theory.


----------



## tinyheart

ISTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENTJ of course.


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFJ (?)


----------



## Wisteria

ISTP 






Don't worry your headphones aren't broken.



Quick said:


> This song is amazing for anyone who feels like they don't belong. I used to listen to Linkin Park to dwell in my distress. With this song I can use it for picking myself up and dusting myself off.
> 
> As an anecdotal comment, I feel artist get better as they age. Linkin Park's new album dwells on positivity instead of negativity. It is so much a welcome change from dwelling on the negative which can be seen in Hybrid Theory.


I love Hybrid Theory, it's one of my favourate albums. I don't think there is anything wrong with it's angst and negativity, because like you said it helps to listen to when distressed. If you know about Chester Bennington's past then you will understand his negativity in the first few albums of LP. 

But the positivity in their new album makes me feel happy for them. It's a great progression to see.


----------



## a peach

Ooh, Fi-vibes for sure. Maybe ISFP sx/sp? 
Very intense stuff~


----------



## Blessing

ISTP


----------



## Skysplitter

@Blessing ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

ISFP


----------



## Wisteria

type 2 ESFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Sir Kanra

Icy NiTe said:


> ISFP (?)


ENTJ Commander? Or ESTJ


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

Pretty much a bit of ENTP

My song has no lyrics, so you must use your intuition or sensing (oh whatever that you have) to type me. Hehehehe, enjoy, _mes amies_.
(This is also a fan remix from a videogame song)


----------



## Clockheart

Sounds very ENTJ-ish if you ask me~


----------



## Conterphobia

Extravert, Feeling, Perceiving, Se (trying a new method to typing people)


----------



## Clockheart

Reminds me of ISTJ's a lot. It would be more logical to assume ESTP, but it doesn't sound quite right.
Bringing in my personal favourite~


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFJ (?)


----------



## Sir Kanra

Icy NiTe said:


> ISFJ (?)


:yeah:

I still definitely see ENTJ. The aggressive forward front, amidst the spread of some strong Fi value and a harsh truth they see.


----------



## Clockheart

ESTP probably, could be an ESFP also.


----------



## Wisteria

ENFJ


----------



## a peach

ESTP


----------



## bleghc

hahahah, esfp 7w6 - probs 739 tritype-wise? sx/so.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFP (?)


----------



## Wisteria

ENTP


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

ESFP


----------



## Apple Pine

Istp


----------



## Conterphobia

This may not be my favorite anything, but its damn good:


----------



## Clockheart

Estj duh


----------



## gyogul

-FP ish, maybe infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFx (?)


----------



## gyogul

poor xNTJ man


----------



## tinyheart

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## Wisteria

ESTP


----------



## Conterphobia

Wisteria said:


> I love Hybrid Theory, it's one of my favourate albums. I don't think there is anything wrong with it's angst and negativity, because like you said it helps to listen to when distressed. If you know about Chester Bennington's past then you will understand his negativity in the first few albums of LP.
> 
> But the positivity in their new album makes me feel happy for them. It's a great progression to see.


R.I.P. Chester.


----------



## ixwolvesix




----------



## ixwolvesix

quick said:


> r.i.p. Chester.


infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ixwolvesix said:


>


INFJ?


----------



## Enoch

INXX?


----------



## jjcu

XNFP I think


----------



## tinyheart

ESTP to the max.


----------



## KanRen

INFP, sorry I cheated. I recognize your avatar.


----------



## Clockheart

INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFx (?)


----------



## The Black Adler

INTP


----------



## Fawny

ISFJ? I'm not sure


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFx (?)


----------



## jjcu

I think EXFJ.


----------



## Freya Violet

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## aquasoul

INTP


----------



## goldthysanura

ENTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intp


----------



## Freya Violet

xNFP, leaning INFP for this one.


----------



## bleghc

estp cp6w5 sx/sp


----------



## goldthysanura

IXFP 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFJ (?)


----------



## Freya Violet

ExFP






((I advice that you don't skim this song too much if you're going to type it, but if you do have little time or patience, hear out 2:52 to 3:51, the end bit has a few words or like some of audio/query))


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Freya Violet said:


> ExFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((I advice that you don't skim this song too much if you're going to type it, but if you do have little time or patience, hear out 2:52 to 3:51, the end bit has a few words or like some of audio/query))


This was really fun! It immediately struck me as an incredibly introverted and intuitive song. It is very interospective, seeming like it would be used to set a personal atmosphere or tone up. By the 2:20 mark, it seemed very thinking. It's difficult to describe why exactly, but I know that many introverted thinkers like the layering of sounds. The audio from a NASA speech, which this Texan would recognize anywhere, only helped confirm it. Overall, I was thinking INTx, but since it reminds me a lot of what my INTJ brother likes, and because such an atmospheric song seems like it would engage Ni and Se, I'll go with INTJ.

Okay, my turn! 






I would suggest that the typist listen to this with a nice pair of headphones, and please listen to the whole song, as it goes through many different phases etc. I'd like to hear what you think of it!


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

INTJ.


At the moment, it's...


----------



## Birbsofafeather

ENFJ????????? It's hard to tell.






This has been my go-to song for a few days now.


----------



## metallic

Birbsofafeather said:


> ENFJ????????? It's hard to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been my go-to song for a few days now.


ENTP?

As of right now... (I think I might have posted this somewhere else too - I can't get enough of this song!)


----------



## Wisteria

nice! NIN has very Se music. This one is more subdued so ISFP


----------



## Reila

INTJ

Nice avatar picture, by the way.


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Icy NiTe said:


> IxTP (?)


Oh geez, this made me excited. I love cellos. Similarly to an earlier "assessment" I made, I have to say that the atmospheric tone to this strikes me as introverted and thinking offhand. It's hard not to be biased based on your name though, lol, but my thought was ISTJ. Very ITJ no matter what. I mean, it's a cello cover of a movie from the 90's. It just has to be ITJ.






I like this song a lot. I like to close my eyes while I listen to it and daydream.


----------



## Starsurfer

Birbsofafeather said:


> Oh geez, this made me excited. I love cellos. Similarly to an earlier "assessment" I made, I have to say that the atmospheric tone to this strikes me as introverted and thinking offhand. It's hard not to be biased based on your name though, lol, but my thought was ISTJ. Very ITJ no matter what. I mean, it's a cello cover of a movie from the 90's. It just has to be ITJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this song a lot. I like to close my eyes while I listen to it and daydream.


ISFP? I find it hard to tell from a song...

My current mood:

Especially 1:56 - 2:18 gives a good description. (hint: I'm not feeling happy and don't have control over the thing that's happening to me now)


----------



## Wisteria

melancholic ENFJ


----------



## tinyheart

Dark INFJ


----------



## goldthysanura

ISFJ 9


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## Krayfish

Hm... Definitely Se-Ni Te-Fi. I'll go INTJ sp/sx, with a secondary guess of ISFP sp/sx


----------



## goldthysanura

I think INFJ for some reason.


----------



## Reila

ISFJ. Following a gut feeling here.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## tinyheart

INFJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISxJ


----------



## anorganizedmess

ISTJ.


----------



## goldthysanura

ISTP


----------



## anorganizedmess

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxP (?)


----------



## Reila

INFJ


----------



## anorganizedmess

INFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## jjcu

I think INFJ or ISTP.


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Immediately seems introverted, with Fi first. I would guess IxFP, but what you like about the song will change the second. I lean towards INFP for the lyrics, because there's some subtle Ne, but Se if you like the vibe/beat of the song.


----------



## Wisteria

This is a strange music video tbh, not sure what its about. Seems ESFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## goldthysanura

ENTJ


----------



## lunaticrabbits

INFJ


----------



## Krayfish

I didn't have to watch more than ten seconds to know you were an ISFP


----------



## Conterphobia

Some Fi/Si type

This just came out. Really really great.


----------



## Judson Joist

ESFP

This has been my favorite song for a long time.


----------



## Conterphobia

INTP, clearly.


----------



## Falsify Honestly

INxP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESFP


----------



## Enoch

Very ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## goldthysanura

ESFP


----------



## aerynth

ISTP


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

IxFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENxJ (?)


----------



## Sir Kanra

ENTJ


----------



## tinyheart

INFJ


----------



## Freya Violet

IxFJ

Sounds so aux Fe to me. "Killing me softly with her words." "I prayed that she would finish--"






This song personally reminds me of an INTJ theme song after they get out of a long term relationship. Curious to see what others think lol.


----------



## tinyheart

INTJ or ESFP???


----------



## jjcu

I think INFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFJ (?)


----------



## goldthysanura

INFJ


----------



## Jaune

Pretty chill. Maybe INFP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Conterphobia

INFP <--- This was for the witch

INTJ seems to fit for this piece.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INxx


----------



## Judson Joist

Something an INTP might listen to while building a piezoelectric transducer in their garage.

Here's my favorite Tom Petty song (also my favorite Tom Petty video).


----------



## anorganizedmess

INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## jjcu

ENTJ, I think.


----------



## goldthysanura

ESFP


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Girl Acoustic Indie Rock... INFP is my guess

I have a new favorite song every week... here's the song I've been listening to the most lately


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IXTJ?


----------



## Wisteria

ENFP


----------



## Judson Joist

INFJ with a dose of fatalism.


----------



## Miss Basura

ENTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP (?)


----------



## Wisteria

ISTJ


----------



## 00EUSkies

ISFP

Last page was filled with great music btw!


----------



## Sybow

INFJ beginning but got an ISFP vibe later in the song.


----------



## Judson Joist

ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP (?)


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## Krayfish

Interesting song. Struck me as INxP, but couldn't decide between Fi and Ti


----------



## Rydori

Sounds extremely Ne orientated, ENTP.


----------



## jjcu

I like that song too, I'm not good at typing though... maybe, ISXP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFJ (?)


----------



## Rydori

ISTP


----------



## Enoch

ESFP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## Birbsofafeather

The beat instantly struck me as being very Se, as did the visuals. It is very cool in an Fi sort of way, the lone rebels fighting... SFP for sure.






NOTE: for headphone users, be a bit careful. The chorus is a bit loud, so don't have it turned up too high for the softer/quieter beginning.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTP


----------



## Enoch

INFJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## 00EUSkies

ISFJ


----------



## Wisteria

INFP
that song is nice


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

ESTP/ESTJ


----------



## Rydori

ISFJ


----------



## Knave

ISTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

ESXP


----------



## Sybow

punk-ish.. ISTP


----------



## Wisteria

ESTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Jaune

Man y'all posted some good songs on this page.
I think the lyrics of this song get pretty Si at times. Overall introverted feel. ISFJ would be my guess.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## Reila

INFP.


----------



## Judson Joist

INFP


----------



## CultOfPersonality

lol, INTX.

well, ill put 2 songs, because its really hard for me to decide


----------



## Energumen

ExxP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xxFP (?)


----------



## Reila

ESFP


----------



## Agent X

INFP. 

Not one of my favorite soundtracks, but it would have to suffice for all intents and purposes:


----------



## Turi

INTJ


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

ISFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESFP


----------



## goldthysanura

ENFP






side note: whenever I listen to this song i always hear it as "Two thousand miles away, ewoks upon the coast..." XD


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

INFP... maybe ISFP I can't really tell anymore


----------



## Reila

ISFP


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ENFP


----------



## Turi

ISTP


----------



## Jaune

To be honest I got kind of excited when I saw that My Chemical Romance above me.
I'd say ISFP. Lyrics are pretty Fi.


----------



## jjcu

I think INTJ.


----------



## Reila

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INTJ all the way :wink:roud:

most recent favorite song of mine.


----------



## CultOfPersonality

XNFP







i cant believe i forgot this song, one of the best i've ever heard in my whole life.


----------



## Kitsune Love

That's a really nice song! @[email protected]
I'm probably way off but I'm feeling ENFP.


----------



## Sir Kanra

ISFP..?


----------



## imaginamry

I would say either ISTP (I think it's because of the visuals) or ENTP (the ENTP in my life would listen to something like this, lol)


----------



## Judson Joist

ENFP channeling INTJ Paradoxitype to plot resistance against the totalitarian status quo.


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Judson Joist said:


> ENFP channeling INTJ Paradoxitype to plot resistance against the totalitarian status quo.


ISTJ. This is, admittedly, based entirely on stereotypes. Most outward classic rock fans that I have seen have Si and Fi in their stacks (yours truly included) and the video seems to scream inferior Ne.






My current obsession. Please listen to the song and don't just type based on the stereotypes associated with the band. I love the instrumentals, voices and lyrics. The visuals I make when listening to this make me so happy and calm. Seriously, that harpsichord makes me melt.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Reila

Oh, that kinda sounds like Skillet o: I am going to say INxP.

Me likes.


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Reila said:


> Oh, that kinda sounds like Skillet o: I am going to say INxP.
> 
> Me likes.


Just looking at the thumbnail I already knew it would be crazy Fi. Having watched it, it's quite ISFP. The Se comes more from the visuals than the actual song, which is just Fi to me.

I now present the catchiest song in existence. Seriously, that chorus is an earworm!




.


----------



## 00EUSkies

ISFP

Although I find his 70's output a bit better, the opener for the 1986's "And Close As This" sounds simply genuine, raw and emotional in a special way to me... (fun fact about it too. The entire song is recorded in a single take. He experimented with new things on this record.)


* *




and is the song I can make my voice sound the most similar to his while singing. >.>


----------



## Azure Dreamer

infx (?)


----------



## Judson Joist

INFP

As a kid, the Bee Girl reminded me of my sister. Now she reminds me of...me.
:blushed::tongue:





The Bee Girl is all of us!
roud:


----------



## Mez

xNTJ


----------



## Jaune

That was nice. INFJ vibes.


----------



## Scarlet.Black

.


----------



## Scarlet.Black

ISTP


----------



## Clockheart

INFP


----------



## Mez

VNAB (video not available)


----------



## Clockheart

weird
oh well

esfj


----------



## Mez

ESFx


----------



## the heart marksman

VNAB


----------



## Sybow

esxp


----------



## Clockheart

estx


----------



## Mez

ESFP

(vibes at 0:55+)


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Mez

ISFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP


----------



## Mez

ISFP

Same song but one is remixed:


----------



## Energumen

xSFP. Especially when rolling.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

EXTJ


----------



## goldthysanura

ISFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## ANAXEL

Great song. INTP?
I think there was more focus on melody rather than lyrics. Melody was pretty turbulent.
This isn't necessarily my favorite song of all time (I don't have one... maybe Radiohead's In Limbo?), but it's super high up there.


----------



## Loser

INFP


----------



## pwowq

ESTP




Translated lyrics.


----------



## remarkable_remark

ISTP.
.


----------



## Energumen

ESFx


----------



## goldthysanura

ENFP


----------



## faithhealing

XXFP. I'm going to go with INFP but it could just as easily be ENFP I think.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFJ (?)


----------



## goldthysanura

I think ISTP for some reason.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

isfp?


----------



## the heart marksman

INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## faithhealing

Hmm... I'd guess ISTP based on that song. That's a tough one actually.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

nice beat ESFP? =D
@Asmodaeus <3 the song as well ^^


----------



## pwowq

i was thinking.. that one must be ENFJ. I regret checking the posters MBTI before posting.


----------



## the heart marksman

ISTJ


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

ISFP...is my best approximation, for what it's worth.


----------



## pwowq

ESFJ




Lyrics (translated).


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFJ (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

xntj


----------



## Heat Mirage

INFx


----------



## Clockheart

infj


----------



## Rydori

KPOP fan, easily an XSFP kpop fangirl.


----------



## Freya Violet

ESFP


----------



## Energumen

ENTJ.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

xntj


----------



## Glop

INFJ


----------



## Sybow

ixfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## pwowq

ENFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Asmodaeus xnfj :heart:

xntj


----------



## jjcu

I think INXJ.


----------



## Reila

ESFP


----------



## pwowq

INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Reila

ENFP. I get some Disturbed vibes from the Skillet lyrics and the Disturbed is very much an "ENFP band" for me. Flawless reasoning, I know.


----------



## goldthysanura

ISFP


----------



## pwowq

ENFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

... INTJ


----------



## Clockheart

awesome one!
IxFP


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP


----------



## Reila

IxTP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Jaune

Pretty chill. ISTP 9w8


----------



## Rouskyrie

ENTP 5w6.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## goldthysanura

ENFJ


----------



## Reila

Isfj.


----------



## Wisteria

ISFJ


----------



## Energumen

xNFJ


----------



## Bo0mCha_

INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 5w4


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ESxP


----------



## Reila

Infp.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

istp


----------



## jjcu

I think ENFJ.


----------



## Sybow

esfp?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Asmodaeus said:


> INTP (?)


Seems exactly like what my INTJ brother would listen to. Simple, great at forming an ambiance


----------



## Krayfish

Hm.... Si-Ne and Fi-Te.... Probably closer to INFP if I could guess but Idk


----------



## Wisteria

ISTJ


----------



## Enoch

INTP, ISFJ

HELLOOOO @Wisteria


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## Lacy

IxTP


----------



## Reila

Istp.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INxJ




__
https://soundcloud.com/john-dally%2Fberwick-billy


----------



## pwowq

ENTP


----------



## Wisteria

I don't understand the lyrics but the video seems like Fi?
ISFP


----------



## Lacy

ENFP


----------



## Wisteria

INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Sybow

isxp


----------



## pwowq

ISFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Sir Kanra

ISTP


----------



## Jaune

INFP 4w5


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxP (?)


----------



## Reila

ISFP


----------



## goldthysanura

INFP


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

ESFP

Now my turn. This is a weird song to be fair.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP (?)


----------



## Reila

ISTJ xd


----------



## Rouskyrie

ENFJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFx (?)


----------



## Wisteria

INTJ


----------



## leictreon

ISFP, idk, I see LP as a heavy ISFP band


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## compulsiverambler

Top guess, xSTP, next guess xNTJ.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

ISFP


----------



## Energumen

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Sybow

inxj


----------



## Wisteria

INTJ


----------



## TeamPB

Schuyler said:


> So you're just being a dick on purpose? Thanks, "mate."
> 
> And since I don't even feel like bothering to listen to yours, I'll say..either ESTJ or INFP. I can't tell : /


Well, imagine my shock!


----------



## jjcu

Schuyler said:


> Very, very nice. Thanks for that/saving that for later. And I'm gonna say ISFP.


I think ISTP or ESTP


----------



## Jaune

Lyrics seem pretty Si. I'd guess ISFJ 2w3.


----------



## Enoch

ISTP

AN ENGLISH TEACHER ONCE SAID TO ME, "I KNOW THE TYPE OF PERSON YOU ARE" AND TOLD ME TO LISTEN TO THE SMITHS, HOW LOVELY OF HER, TYPE ME BASED ON THAT.​


----------



## Reila

@Sandpit Turtle; Yes.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

> AN ENGLISH TEACHER ONCE SAID TO ME, "I KNOW THE TYPE OF PERSON YOU ARE" AND TOLD ME TO LISTEN TO THE SMITHS, HOW LOVELY OF HER, TYPE ME BASED ON THAT.


Morrissey is an INFP, I think, so I'd type you as INFP or ISFP
[HR][/HR]


----------



## Wisteria

<3 Best english teacher 

INFP


----------



## Jaune

Tribulation is fucking great. I'd probably type this song as INTJ in a Ni-Fi loop.


----------



## Energumen

@Sandpit Turtle My first guess was ISTP, and you are one, so that worked out nicely.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Nile

ENTP , sx-dom and probably E3 , IMO

Nice song btw


----------



## Freya Violet

INTJ. 

_Really digging that track btw, going to download/loop it!_


----------



## Krayfish

ENTJ sp/sx


----------



## Darkbloom

Introverted ENFP 9w1 sp/so





lyrics







(click to enlarge)


----------



## SweetLogic

^I don't know why, but I'm thinking ENTP. If not ENTP, then INTP.

I have several favorites but here's a current favorite.






English translation:
https://colorcodedlyrics.com/2016/11/b-a-p-skydive


----------



## Wisteria

ISFP


----------



## jjcu

Maybe ENFJ


----------



## New Dawn

Increase the volume and play it for best effect. What type is it?


----------



## Neige Noire

ESTP


----------



## New Dawn

tpeman said:


> ESTP


I dont get ESTP with this. Seems introverted and mello to be ESTP.


----------



## Wisteria

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFx (?)


----------



## the heart marksman

INFJ


----------



## Pippo

ISxP


----------



## jjcu

I think INFP.


----------



## Mikeyy

Never heard that song before, its pretty lit tho not gonna lie :laughing: ISFP?


----------



## Purrfessor

Uh ESTP?


----------



## Jaune

I would say ENTP 7w8.


----------



## Sybow

ixtp


----------



## Jaune

Nice song, maybe INTP 4w5.


----------



## jjcu

Isfp I think.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Esf..j?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Reila

ISFJ


----------



## Energumen

@Reila Sorry, I can't listen to that song.
@Asmodaeus INTP


----------



## the heart marksman

INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## the heart marksman

ISFP


----------



## Rydori

ESFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFJ?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

lol, for some reason it gives me NF vibe.


----------



## Enoch

ESFP.


----------



## Sybow

estp i guess?


----------



## Eset

Good band, like the Atoma album they did, though I haven't listened to them too much.
ISTP for every song you post pretty much.


----------



## Neige Noire

Sooo pleased to see a fellow Katatonia fan. Anyway - INTP.


----------



## Enoch

ISTJ.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFP 4w3 sp/sx


----------



## the heart marksman

ISFP


----------



## JaguarPap

ISFP

I doubt this will type me correctly but here it is:


----------



## Eset

INFJ, nice relaxing tunes.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Si-Fe alright. xSFJ, probably.


----------



## Wisteria

ISFJ?


----------



## Eset

Getting ISTJ vibes.


----------



## Hexigoon

Mmm, my mind is telling me ExTJ. Maybe ESTJ. 

I don't have favs, but I've always loved this song and its large array of covers.


----------



## Eset

INFP I think.


----------



## Energumen

ISTP


----------



## Reila

INTP


----------



## Eset

ISTJ.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ENFP. Some Ne-Te combination?


----------



## Eset

INFP.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INFP


----------



## danthemanklein

narcissistic said:


> Comfortably Numb - Some kind of Ne type.


Interesting. Care to elaborate?

Don’t Fake This - ISxP
iainmacpherson - ENTP?


----------



## Eset

danthemanklein said:


> Interesting. Care to elaborate?


Ne/Si or Si/Ne axis are very calm and relaxing, which is what this song is.
Drug talk is usually Se or Ne, Se when it's manic and energetic, Ne when it's like this; feels like the person is having a more trippy experience.

Kids With Guns - INFJ; sounds like someone's commentary about gun laws.


----------



## danthemanklein

narcissistic said:


> Ne/Si or Si/Ne axis are very calm and relaxing, which is what this song is.
> Drug talk is usually Se or Ne, Se when it's manic and energetic, Ne when it's like this; feels like the person is having a more trippy experience.


Makes sense, I really like the input.

xSTP, maybe.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ESTP?


----------



## Sybow

enfp?


----------



## Eset

INTJ.


----------



## Sybow

@narcissistic not even ISTP, hah. Finally I beat the ISTP typing :tongue:

*Skip me*


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

ISFP, most likeliest IMO






Highlight at: 4:00


----------



## Reila

INFP


----------



## danthemanklein

ENTP


----------



## Freya Violet

ESFP


----------



## CelineDijon

Freya Violet said:


> ESFP


INTP music. For some reason they enjoy this kind of music, in my experience with them. Which is strange as they seem like they'd be into something more sophisticated but I guess not. 


Skip me I am an unimportant person. I'm just an ordinary guy. Nothing special.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Seconding INTP.


----------



## Reila

Oh sheet, Silent Hill. Great taste (but then... the anime avatar, oh well).

I will say hmm. INTx.


----------



## Wisteria

ExFJ


----------



## Freya Violet

IxFP




CelineDijon said:


> INTP music. For some reason they enjoy this kind of music, in my experience with them. Which is strange as they seem like they'd be into something more sophisticated but I guess not.
> 
> 
> Skip me I am an unimportant person. I'm just an ordinary guy. Nothing special.


_I see it as something iconoclasts, soc blinds and/or people with Fi and Ni would really dig, earlier today I shared this with an ESTJ and he started talking about the Columbine shooter and afterwards general US legal system issues. The topic the song is about is what gives it depth and makes it simple yet sophisticated imo._


----------



## lifeinterminals

INFJ.


----------



## Hexigoon

Wow Quick. lol
Mmm fast, chaotic, lot of harsh, lively noise. ENTP?


----------



## Freya Violet

ENFP


----------



## danthemanklein

ISFP


----------



## Eset

INTP I think.


----------



## Energumen

INxJ


----------



## Freya Violet

ISFJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP


----------



## danthemanklein

ISFJ


----------



## lifeinterminals

Hexigoon said:


> Wow Quick. lol
> Mmm fast, chaotic, lot of harsh, lively noise. ENTP?


Close, and mostly just commenting because I haven't listened to Reggie and the Full Effect in YEARS. You know what's up.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFJ


----------



## Sybow

isfx


----------



## Freya Violet

ISFP


----------



## Adena

ISTJ


----------



## angelfish

ESFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Witch of Oreo said:


> ESFP


INTP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heavydirtysoul

danthemanklein said:


> [Sleeping at Last - Light] ISFJ


Why though?

Farewell to Strathglass - ESTP? :tongue: Reminded me of Scotland and its citizens. 



Witch of Oreo said:


>




Some Te outburst IMO.

So, my turn:


----------



## lifeinterminals

I'm guessing ISFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Freya Violet

ESFJ


----------



## the heart marksman

INFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTJ


----------



## Energumen

INFJ


----------



## SaraGoop

INFP

and I got a new one haha


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ESTP?


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Some INFJ?


----------



## bearlybreathing

ISFP


----------



## lifeinterminals

I always think INFP when it comes to Death Cab.


----------



## SaraGoop

ESFJ?


----------



## Eset

A pretty tame and lowkey ISTP song.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFP?


----------



## CultOfPersonality

ESFP







another one of my favorites


----------



## Sybow

ESTP






Can't sit still with this one


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESxP


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ.


----------



## lifeinterminals

INFJ from that song.


----------



## Eset

Men Today - ISTP


----------



## Super Luigi

Dominant Te with a core Heart Enneagram, yeah I can see that with a song about getting rid of the pain


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP

batman penguin - ESTP


----------



## Eset

Enjoy The Silence - INFJ


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Cute INTJ


----------



## bearlybreathing

ESFP maybe


----------



## heavydirtysoul

lol INFP?


----------



## danthemanklein

Songs sounds INFJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Lunacik

Uhh...yeah, could be INTJ heheh.

My favorite, esp from 3:07 and on...


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ESFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFx (?)


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP.


----------



## Ariviel

ENTJ


----------



## Sybow

ISFP


----------



## Exy

ESFJ, especially considering the meaning behind the lyrics. 6w5 so/sx.

Anything other than SFP for once? No?


----------



## Super Luigi

@Exy

video thumbnail looks like Intuition, but lyrics seem some sort of Se, Te, and Fi - ENTJ


----------



## shameless

ISFJ


----------



## Super Luigi

ISFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ (?)


----------



## Super Luigi

ISFP (?)


----------



## danthemanklein

ISTP


----------



## Aiwass

I always associate Twenty One Pilots with ESFP. Therefore, ESFP or maybe ENFP.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISTP (?) :suspicion:


----------



## andreasdevig

ESFP


----------



## Sybow

infx


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Some INFP? Hm.


----------



## Super Luigi

ENFJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

*Teary-teary* You know how to bring up some memories, don't you? :apologetic:

ESFP


----------



## Purrfessor

Isfp


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ESFJ? :rolling:
*with high Ne


----------



## Purrfessor

ENFJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP. Actually I wanted to type INFJ but my hand slipped, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## the heart marksman

IxTP


----------



## Super Luigi

ISFP


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFx (?)


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ 6w5


----------



## Energumen

ENTJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFx (?)


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTJ?


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFP (?)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFx (?)


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFJ?


----------



## Exy

INFP, I was about to say ISFP just for vibe, but he does like to use rather dramatic metaphors which is more of a Ne thing.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Exy said:


> INFP, I was about to say ISFP just for vibe, but he does like to use rather dramatic metaphors which is more of a Ne thing.


Just wondering, why Fi instead of Fe? The whole "I will love you from afar" thing seems broken Fe for a bit.


----------



## Wisteria

ISFP


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ENTJ.


----------



## andreasdevig

ESxP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## danthemanklein

INTJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFJ (?)


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Also ISFJ?


----------



## Wisteria

ISFP


----------



## Hexigoon

Within Temptation is great. Mmm, I'll say INFP.


----------



## Energumen

ENFJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFx (?)


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w6 2w3 9w8 sx/so


----------



## Azure Dreamer

good song ISTP


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP, totally. Most likely, 9w8.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

INFP


----------



## the heart marksman

INFP


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ (?)


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INTJ (?)


----------



## Reila

Maroon 5 always gives me ISFP vibes.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Listened for a few minutes, i get an ISTP vibe






I love both these songs so much i have to post the second one but whoever's typing me, i don't mind which one (or both) you want to listen to. Just listen for the feel of the song instead of the lyrics if you don't know Spanish.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Some ESFP.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Esfj?


----------



## Darkbloom

Entp





go by sound/vibe :tongue:


----------



## Sybow

exfp


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

ISTJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFx (?)


----------



## Reila

INFJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ESFP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFx (?)


----------



## Reila

ISFP, maybe ESFP.


----------



## bearlybreathing

xNTJ or maybe ISTP





The end is my favorite part


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

A2ZImaBee said:


> xNTJ or maybe ISTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end is my favorite part


this is really probably off
but
istp/istj


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP?


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

ENFJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ESFP.


----------



## Reila

ESFP


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFP?


----------



## Haludh

ESFP.

I'm posting two because I have a really split taste in music and I want to be inclusive of that:

* *


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## the heart marksman

ENFP.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP!


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISTP?

Type it with both, MBTI and Enneagram, if possible:


----------



## the heart marksman

ENFP 7w8


----------



## heavydirtysoul

the heart marksman said:


> ENFP 7w8


Elaborate for a bit?

*Skip me*


----------



## heavydirtysoul

@the heart marksman thought the message of the song was extremely 6-ish, couldn't it be Sexual 6w7 instead?


----------



## the heart marksman

heavydirtysoul said:


> @the heart marksman thought the message of the song was extremely 6-ish, couldn't it be Sexual 6w7 instead?


yeah


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Latest - INTJ?

Please, include Enneagram, if possible:


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Wisteria

video isn't available :/

No roots - INTP 6w7 or 9w8


----------



## Jaune

@Asmodaeus ENFJ 3w2 7w6 9w8 so/sx
@Wisteria INFP with strong Si, 6w5 4w5 9w1 sx/sp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INxJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTP?


----------



## leictreon

ISFP, maybe?


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ESFP (?)


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 6w7 3w2 9w8 sx/so


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## danthemanklein

xNTJ


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 9w8 3w2 6w7 sp/so


----------



## Neige Noire

ISTP indeed


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INTP (?)


----------



## JackSparroww

heavydirtysoul said:


> INTP (?)
> [


english entp, a bit shy and angry^^


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISTJ (?)


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

The lyrics aren't all that interesting. It's the video that's really good. I can't stop listening and watching it.


----------



## Reila

heavydirtysoul said:


> ISTJ (?)


ESFP


----------



## Neige Noire

xSFJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP


----------



## Bonbear

heavydirtysoul said:


> ISFP


ENFP

Mine:


----------



## andreasdevig

ENFx


----------



## Jaune

INFP 6w5 4w5 1w9 sp/so


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Love the song! ISFP 7w8 4w3 1w9 sx/sp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFJ (?)


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 7w8 4w3 8w7 sx/so


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSxP (?)


----------



## Sybow

entp, since its a parody, love it.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 4w5 8w9 5w6 sx/sp





(skip to 1:14)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## jjcu

Maybe EXXP


----------



## PlasticRenaissance

_ISTP_


----------



## Energumen

xxFP


----------



## Jaune

Gonna type based on just sound instead of the lyrics because they'd be weird to assign to a type, lol. ENTP 7w6 9w8 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

INFP


----------



## PlasticRenaissance

_ISFJ_


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

ISTP


----------



## Neige Noire

ESFP


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

ESFJ


----------



## Energumen

INFP


----------



## Jaune

Gonna have to come back to this song, pretty cool. I'd guess INTJ 8w9 5w6 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## jjcu

I think Isfp but I am not sure.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## jjcu

I'm thinking INFP.


----------



## the heart marksman

ISFJ


----------



## the heart marksman

ENxJ


----------



## jjcu

Maybe ISXP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## PlasticRenaissance

_'ISTJ'_


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## Wisteria

ISFP


----------



## bearlybreathing

ISTJ


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne

ISTP


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

xxFP

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=De_HlGG2bN4


----------



## goldthysanura

ISTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

isfp


----------



## Neige Noire

INFP


----------



## Energumen

INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFx (?)


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

INFP (really pretty, btw. Thanks.)

I've got an instrumental, too, perhaps ironically. It is an actual favorite but I mostly just wanted to see what would happen.


----------



## goldthysanura

ISFP


----------



## Sybow

Quite a relaxing tune, kinda like it.

I'd go with IxFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExxP (?)


----------



## SaraGoop

INFP? or INTJ?


----------



## Wisteria

This must what Jake Paul was inspired by. ISTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infp


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w6 2w1 9w8 sx/so


----------



## SweetLogic

^ ESTP 8w7 (not sure about tritype)


----------



## Jaune

Don't understand the lyrics so I'm typing only based on sound. ESTP 3w4 7w8 9w8 so/sp.


----------



## SaraGoop

ISFP?


----------



## Schizoid

ISTP?


----------



## The Gloomy Spark

ISFJ?


----------



## Sybow

isfx


----------



## colder

ESFP


----------



## Neige Noire

ISFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

isfp

wondering others opinions on this song


----------



## Wisteria

ENFJ


----------



## Sybow

xstp, most likely ISTP


----------



## Neige Noire

INTJ


----------



## Energumen

Love that song! INFJ


----------



## raschel

enfj


----------



## Jaune

Just based on sound since it's an instrumental piece, I'd vibe it as INTJ 5w6 3w4 1w9 sp/sx.


----------



## Neige Noire

IxTP 469 tritype


----------



## pwowq

ESFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## idoh

intj (i didn't look, i swear..)

<font size="1">


----------



## Azure Dreamer

iSFX






love this rendition originally done by new radicals and this version as well


----------



## Enoch

ESFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFx (?)


----------



## MonarK

ISFP


----------



## 74893H

Holy shit, that's a great song. Reminds me a lot of Scar Symmetry.
xNTP...? Or at least xNxP? This is pretty hard.






Eyes off the signature!


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

INFP (and I do see it in your siggy, however I even looked up the lyrics to your song, and it screams this type to me.)

-------------

My type IS in my siggy, but I challenge whomever types this to go off of song alone.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP i'm curious what others think this is.


----------



## Navoh

uh, INFP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

You're never sure of someone's type, huh? 
Anyway, that song is stereotypically IxFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISTP or ESTP?

https://youtu.be/x7bIbVlIqEc


----------



## Wisteria

Ooh, I wasn't expected a song I actually like! INFJ


----------



## bleghc

isfp 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## ReasonforTreason

An ESFP in pain?

https://youtu.be/PHTSRA1RrSs


----------



## Energumen

ENFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Darkbloom

ESFx but more Fe vibe though, maybe any ExFx, I kinda like it


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Sounds like an ESFJ in love, but could be ESFP.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

IxFP 4w5


----------



## jjcu

I thought EXTP before seeing your signature.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

IxFx I'd say INFP


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Hmn, INFP much? Vocals are on point in that one; you've got nice taste. roud:

***


----------



## Tomie

INFP
Anyone notice almost all the songs are getting typed IxFP?


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Hmn, INFP much? Vocals are on point in that one; you've got nice taste. <img src="http://personalitycafe.com/images/smilies/1/proud.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Proud" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> ***


Thanks roud: Yeah it's one of my favorite bands


----------



## Energumen

ExFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Gives me an ISFJ vibe.


----------



## Sybow

IXFP


----------



## jjcu

I think XSTP.


----------



## DTsuDTsu

Oh dear...I'm gonna be horrible at this _and_ the lamest in the thread!

Above me - *E-TP*?


----------



## Doccium

DTsuDTsu said:


> Oh dear...I'm gonna be horrible at this _and_ the lamest in the thread!
> 
> Above me - *E-TP*?


INF* or ENFP maybe? God, I loved these movies.


----------



## Neige Noire

ISTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

ENTJ


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INxJ.


----------



## Sybow

intj fi thingie


----------



## bleghc

isfp 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## threeblacksevens

INFP, though ISFP was my second guess. The song reminds me of Syd Matters.

Yeesh my favourite song changes like every few days but right now it would be this: 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=ALWllFyzLrg

Or, if that’s too long, my second favourite song is this:

https://youtube.com/watch?v=--cgGK59gk4#


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Amazing song choices! Usually with Dream Theater INTP comes to mind since they're a prog metal band  Also the second song is more INFP.


----------



## Charus

I'd guess INTP based on the instrumental, because there is no actual lyrics.


----------



## HIX

ISTP


----------



## TemP14y3R

ISFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISFP


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

INFP?
https://youtu.be/8T3N6a24A9I


----------



## Energumen

ENTP because of quirkiness


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INFP


----------



## HIX

ENTJ


----------



## bearlybreathing

ESFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISFP


----------



## Not Another One

omg I love this song. Mhm INFP


----------



## moonmilk

An NF type? INFJ?


----------



## Engelsstaub

ENFP


----------



## jjcu

INFP probably.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

XSFP


----------



## jjcu

ISTP or INTJ.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISFP I think


----------



## TemP14y3R

INFP and I'm sure spoilers in the comment section


----------



## stevieg306

ESTP possibly

I'm mainly into EDM but this has to be my favourite. Need a good system as the bassline drops very low on one note.


----------



## Energumen

ISFP


----------



## stevieg306

Energumen said:


> ISFP


Close, ISTP


----------



## thecatlady

@Energumen INTx - Great song!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n7b6jP5Rr1o


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INFP?


----------



## Jaune

Ah, this song brings me back.
I'd say maybe ISFP. Enneagram something like 6w7 4w3 9w8 sp/sx.


----------



## thecatlady

INFP

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkx6g2W3xqU


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Classic INFP


----------



## Queen Talia

ESFJ


----------



## Jaune

Good song. I'd say ENTJ 3w4 8w9 6w7 sx/sp.


----------



## thecatlady

INxJ

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I238vd85kMg


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENTP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## Energumen

INTP


----------



## Jaune

Interesting song. Maybe INTP 5w4 1w9 4w3 sp/so?


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

xSTP, tritype 483.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENxP (?)


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INTJ


----------



## Jaune

I think this song is a great example of type 9 anger being let out. Maybe ISFP 9w8 4w5 6w5 sp/sx?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP.


----------



## Charus

ESFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ESFP 3w2


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENxP (?)


----------



## jjcu

I think maybe Enfj. https://youtu.be/rg_zwK_sSEY


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ESFP


----------



## HIX

INTP


----------



## Energumen

ESTP


----------



## 74893H

I wanna say xSTP!






(I think I may have finally settled on this being my actual favourite song)


----------



## ReasonforTreason

xNFP of some sort?


----------



## Super Luigi

INFx 4


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Hm...might be stereotypical of me, but ISFP?

I think this song below might be my new all time favorite, or one of them. So this one could possibly mean something. *It starts at 0:40.*


----------



## raschel

I could see this liked by so many types. But disliked maybe by esxp? if i could answer it that way.


----------



## HIX

ESFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISTP


----------



## jjcu

I think it sounds ISFP or INFP.


----------



## Energumen

ESFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISFJ I think


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTP


----------



## Neige Noire

ESFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

ESTP? xSxP?
Edit: I was ninja'd.

INTJ, ISFP, INxJ?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I don't usually listen to happy songs but..


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

INxJ or INFP.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INFP?


----------



## 3CatNight

ESFP? 

I have so many favorites. I'm not sure if this counts as a song, but here is Beethoven's Grosse Fuge.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## jjcu

I think INFJ or ISFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFJ (?)


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

A judger of some sort (I'd say Enneagram 1)


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISTP


----------



## Neige Noire

xNFJ, leaning towards ENFJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFP (?)


----------



## ReasonforTreason

xSTP


----------



## Alana

INFP

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP!


----------



## Alana

ESFP 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iyLdoQGBchQ


----------



## Neige Noire

^ Amazing song! INFJ mixed with nostalgia.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENxP of some sort


----------



## eatery125

XNTJ


----------



## ReasonforTreason

xNFP


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

xSTP


----------



## Judson Joist

ESTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENTP


----------



## Enoch

INTJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Energumen

ExFP


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 4w5 9w8 6w7 sx/so


----------



## brightonrock

xSFP 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=92s-MPAQBCU


----------



## Alana

ISTP
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hFDcoX7s6rE


----------



## brightonrock

TABASCO said:


> ISTP
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hFDcoX7s6rE


i’m xNFP 😁


----------



## eatery125

For @TABASCO: Either XNFP or XNTJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## jjcu

I think INFP or ISFP.


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## mnerys

Strong INFP mood

I have so much songs which I love and which desribe me very well.. try this a bit mainstream I know


----------



## StinkyBambi

mnerys said:


> Strong INFP mood
> 
> I have so much songs which I love and which desribe me very well.. try this a bit mainstream I know


emo INTP 

one of my favourites:


----------



## bleghc

esfp 2w3 > 8w9 > 6w7 sx


----------



## mnerys

ExFP I lay more on ENFP


----------



## DoNotKnown

ISTP


----------



## Alana

ENFP
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE


----------



## DoNotKnown

ENFP


----------



## A Temporary Account

ESTJ.


----------



## Alana

ISFP
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=heQ0-udfIOw


----------



## Dr Whoresy

TABASCO said:


> ISFP
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=heQ0-udfIOw


ISFP.






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoNotKnown

INFP


----------



## Alana

ISTP
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OK4fJhbRL1g


----------



## Dr Whoresy

TABASCO said:


> ISTP
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OK4fJhbRL1g


From the title: ESTP 






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

ENFP
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MslDnwerQRA


----------



## Dr Whoresy

TABASCO said:


> ENFP
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MslDnwerQRA


INFx...I love that song 






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

ISFJ

Star Wars Theme Song


----------



## Dr Whoresy

TABASCO said:


> ISFJ
> 
> Star Wars Theme Song


ENTJ.






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

ENTP
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CQclh6JKIMU


----------



## bleghc

.. this upsets me. isxp (t > f) 8w9 sp/sx


----------



## Alana

ISFP
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G333Is7VPOg
PS argument against T>F: Can also be Fi since I actually like the earrape


----------



## A Temporary Account

ISFJ/ESFP.


----------



## bleghc

oops hope u dont mind i didnt listen to all 23 minutes of it. infj 1w9 so/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFJ.


----------



## Doccium

INFP or INFJ


----------



## bleghc

oh wow, i actually kind of really loved this one. thanks for posting! infp 9w1 > 6w5 > 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Feels like party beat to me. I like it...I could see a super extroverted type liking it, like an ENFx or an ESFP...

Skip to 2:04 in the song... its specifically at this portion of the song because while I love the whole song, this part is the part that makes me love this song so so so much.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFx or ENTP.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

asmodaeus said:


> enfx or entp.


Oh dude you fucking saw the sum of all fears too? That song is SO GOOD in it. Holy shit the book is sooooo good. Ill type it in a sec, i just had to say this! I love that movie!

INFx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ.







* *







DrEquine said:


> Oh dude you fucking saw the sum of all fears too? That song is SO GOOD in it. Holy shit the book is sooooo good. Ill type it in a sec, i just had to say this! I love that movie!


Oh, hell yeah mate! I love films whose plots involve political intrigue in one way or another.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ENFP.


----------



## mnerys

ESFP


----------



## bleghc

a classic! esfp 3w2 so/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFJ.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Asmodaeus said:


> ExFJ.


ENTP.

This song starting from 2:00






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ixfp


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Azure Dreamer said:


> ixfp


xNFP.






Alternatively: 




Yes guys, I have about a billion favorite songs.
Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

ExFJ


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Bad Bunny said:


> ExFJ


Dumb guess but INTJ...I can barely understand half the lyrics so...






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

ESFP
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XArQDnp3T5s


----------



## Doccium

I*FP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

This song is one of my favorites simply because of the feels it brings.






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFJ (?)


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Asmodaeus said:


> ExFJ (?)


Based on the lyrics of hidden strength...if say INxJ? I feel like INFJs and INTJs are all very quiet but full of inner strength when they need it 






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

haha what a tb i actually had a friend recommend this album to me a few months back. definitely some sort of exxp. estp 7w8 sx/sp? might be a bit biased with the estp typing because of the sound of the song but thats just my first impression


----------



## Energumen

ENFx


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

IxFP


----------



## ComingInClutch

ISTP

Just one of many songs I like:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ComingInClutch said:


> ISTP
> 
> Just one of many songs I like:


I'm awful at this, and I have no idea what the lyrics mean, but ISFP...






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

enfj 2w1 sp/so


----------



## Dr Whoresy

blehBLEH said:


> enfj 2w1 sp/so


xNFP sadly 






"Before you say another word, Javert Before you chain me up like a slave again Listen to me! there is something I must do
This woman leaves behind a suffering child. There is none, but me who can intercede. In mercy's name, three days are all I need. Then I'll return, I pledge my word. Then I'll return"



"Believe of me what you will. There is a duty I'm sworn to do. You know nothing of the world. You would sooner see me dead. But not before I see this justice done. I am warning you Javert, I'm a stronger man by far, There is power in me yet, my race is not yet run."
Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ReasonforTreason

I guess... an ENFJ and an ISTP?


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ReasonforTreason said:


> I guess... an ENFJ and an ISTP?


Which is the ENFJ and ISTP?

ESTP
I'll type your song in a few minutes!
Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ReasonforTreason said:


> I guess... an ENFJ and an ISTP?


XSTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFJ.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Asmodaeus said:


> ESFJ.


The change part makes me think INFJ.






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ReasonforTreason

DrEquine said:


> Which is the ENFJ and ISTP?
> 
> ESTP
> I'll type your song in a few minutes!
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I think Javert would be the ENFJ and Valjean ISTP.


----------



## Wisteria

Oh god not country music. SFJ.


----------



## jjcu

Maybe ISFP.


----------



## bleghc

isfp 4w3 sx/sp


----------



## A Temporary Account

ISFP.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

A Temporary Account said:


> ISFP.


INFP.








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkbloom

ENFP 7w6 3w2 9w8 so


----------



## Dr Whoresy

sweet morphine said:


> ENFP 7w6 3w2 9w8 so


ISFP






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

esfj 6w7 so/sp


----------



## jjcu

I think it seems ISTP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP.


----------



## Queen Talia

IxTP


----------



## Darkbloom

ExFJ or ESTP with raging Fe, 3w2 or 2w3







(Lyrics)


----------



## Queen Talia

ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP vibes


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ISFP.


----------



## Charus

It says that the video is not available...


----------



## Dr Whoresy

xNTJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFx.


----------



## bleghc

isfp 8w9, maybe a 4 and 7 (or cp6) fix in there. sp/sx?


----------



## Enoch

Almost as bad as Ariana Grande.

ISFP.


----------



## bleghc

:/  :'( 

this song is cute. esfj 2w3 so/sp


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

EXFP! (Nice song by the way)


----------



## bleghc

aw thank u ! it's one of my favorites (hence my posting it on this thread, i suppose [also @ata r u jealous of me i got validation for my taste in music ha ha ha]) 

and omg omg omg i _love_ this song ! u know her new album came out earlier today?? funnily enough though the first two (_the arche_r and _lover_) ended up being my favorites of them all lol. 

hmm i'd say either isfj or infp. feels like a mix of 6 and 9 in terms of tritype (bc of the soft, comforting energy to it). and for instinctuals, an sp/sx that's falling in love :') 

in the spirit of ~love~, here's another recent favorite that kinda reminds me of _lover_: 





edit: aw wait omg im listening to it again and it kind of feels like a follow-up/sequel to _lover_. aw my heart !!!!!


----------



## Enoch

Surprised the above video even passes as a song. INFJ.


----------



## bleghc

Enoch said:


> Ninjad.


wow ok so u dont feel bad for insulting me ???????????????????? 

#todayilearned esfj is an insult 

also next person skip me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enoch

blehBLEH said:


> wow ok so u dont feel bad for insulting me ????????????????????
> 
> #todayilearned esfj is an insult
> 
> also next person skip me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No, I meant I didn't want to insult the ESFJ personality type by assigning it to that (Taylor Swift) song!


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Enoch said:


> No, I meant I didn't want to insult the ESFJ personality type by assigning it to that (Taylor Swift) song!


Well Taylor Swift herself is an ESFJ so... And this song is actually beautiful, it's full of positivity, not like the attitude present in this thread right now. I don't want to be mean but it looks like you're trying to be insulting by tearing down our musical tastes. Damn I probably don't like a lot of the things you like and I still don't vomit on it. 



> aw thank u ! it's one of my favorites (hence my posting it on this thread, i suppose [also @ata r u jealous of me i got validation for my taste in music ha ha ha])
> 
> and omg omg omg i love this song ! u know her new album came out earlier today?? funnily enough though the first two (the archer and lover) ended up being my favorites of them all lol.
> 
> hmm i'd say either isfj or infp. feels like a mix of 6 and 9 in terms of tritype (bc of the soft, comforting energy to it). and for instinctuals, an sp/sx that's falling in love :')


Yes, I just bought it a few hours ago!  Though I didn't listen to it yet. How do you do that? Most of your guesses seem quite spot on XD


----------



## Enoch

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Well Taylor Swift herself is an ESFJ so... And this song is actually beautiful, it's full of positivity, not like the attitude present in this thread right now. I don't want to be mean but it looks like you're trying to be insulting by tearing down our musical tastes. Damn I probably don't like a lot of the things you like and I still don't vomit on it.


Well I would say it is my fault, the music taste thing was an ongoing inside joke between me and blehBLEH (I hope she now agrees with me), and even before I posted that about your song I was hesitant to involve you as I thought this would come about, so I am sorry for that. I wouldn't necessarily criticize taste. Taste is absolutely necessary, but taste can be misused. McDonald's have historically made 'Happy Meals', which would be said is suggestive of positivity, but what should be said of the food thrown inside?


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Enoch said:


> Well I would say it is my fault, the music taste thing was an ongoing inside joke between me and blehBLEH (I hope she now agrees with me), and even before I posted that about your song I was hesitant to involve you as I thought this would come about, so I am sorry for that. I wouldn't necessarily criticize taste. Taste is absolutely necessary, but taste can be misused. McDonald's have historically made 'Happy Meals', which would be said is suggestive of positivity, but what should be said of the food thrown inside?


Well, I understand for this between a joke between you too, so no problem. Sorry for being so quick to react. And I guess that's subjective. Of course if we're talking about McDonald's food it's objectively unhealthy. But music is something else, it's not because an artist is popular that it means that artist's music is worthless. It's just that some people can appreciate it, understand it and even relate to it and some others don't because it's not their "vibe", and it's okay. ^^ To me, what matters is the efforts involved to create it, as long as it doesn't hurt anybody.


----------



## bleghc

@Enoch "inside joke"????????? ata the only joke here is ur capacity for kindness ! kiddingmaybeyesnoyes. as for ur song, lyrics feel disney star gone awry to me loool. esfp 3w4 sx/sp 

also @BitterSweetblonde youre too sweet ! i completely agree (about taste being subjective, more so when it comes to music !) as i'm sure ata does (or hope he does) i personally dont mind the jokes that much (to each their own, anyway) but it was thoughtful of u to step in ! also have u listened to the rest of her album ??? the archer and lover r still my faves but cornelia street is lovely. as for how good my guesses are, it definitely varies depending on the song  that one was just luck (in that i suppose it had ur vibe). infj cp6w5 sp/sx for that, i think. mild undertones of 1 and even milder undertones of 4.


----------



## Queen Talia

ISFP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ENxP! Now that song won't get out of my head hahaha



> also @BitterSweet blonde youre too sweet ! i completely agree (about taste being subjective, more so when it comes to music !) as i'm sure ata does (or hope he does) i personally dont mind the jokes that much (to each their own, anyway) but it was thoughtful of u to step in ! also have u listened to the rest of her album ??? the archer and lover r still my faves but cornelia street is lovely. as for how good my guesses are, it definitely varies depending on the song  that one was just luck (in that i suppose it had ur vibe). infj cp6w5 sp/sx for that, i think. mild undertones of 1 and even milder undertones of 4.


No problem.  I did, on repeat lol. I love "Cornelia Street" too! My favourites are "Miss Americana & The Heartbreak Prince", "The Man", "London Boy", and "Soon You'll Get Better" broke my heart. 
Well, even not based on songs you always seem to make such insightful and coherent guesses, so you must be very lucky.  

This one's in french but there's a translation, it's by a singer from my country.


----------



## Darkbloom

ENFP 6w7 so/sp


----------



## Doccium

INFJ or ENFJ


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## bleghc

estp 8w7 > cp6 > heart type: could not be found @this time ;( - sp/sx


----------



## Queen Talia

ESFP


----------



## jjcu

I think it is INFJ.


----------



## bleghc

enfj 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## Darkbloom

Gonna go and say...ISTJ or INTP 9w1 with strong 6 or vice versa, feels lower feeling for some reason, more Fi overall though? Btw think you have Fi-ish music taste!


Edit: love it a little too much to leave it here


----------



## Shodan

ESFJ


----------



## Enoch

I knew that I would be ninja'd. But you also typed it ESFJ which means that I wasn't hopelessly wrong.

INFP/INTJ.





.


----------



## bleghc

@*sweet morphine* lmao that's a really good guess! the song i posted isn't actually one of my favorites (though i do like it) but a friend's. i think he's an ixfj but u got the tritype right !  he's a core 9 with a 6 fix and either 2 or 4 in heart. lol @*The* edit btw 
@*Enoch* ixfj (n > s) 649 sp/sx?


----------



## Enoch

_SFP (E > I) 2/379


----------



## Darkbloom

ExFJ 2/371 so


----------



## Doccium

E*FJ


----------



## Energumen

IxFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP


----------



## Doccium

Hmm, a smoothie in my ears. ENF*?


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENTP


----------



## Enoch

IS_J.


----------



## Darkbloom

INFP 461 so/sp


----------



## Enoch

E_FJ (S>N) 387


----------



## Wisteria

Wow this is old 
ESFJ


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Bad Bunny said:


> Wow this is old
> ESFJ


INFJ.






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I got ESFP vibes from this song. ^^


----------



## Dr Whoresy

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> I got ESFP vibes from this song. ^^


ENFP...






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Energumen

ESFP


----------



## Convex

@Energumen i got you bro


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XSTP


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Azure Dreamer said:


> XSTP


Lol i want to post Back in black and i see that

ESTJ


----------



## Darkbloom

The above song sounds like someone in some kind of state of Se-like mania but I don't know if actual ESxP


----------



## Energumen

ESFP


----------



## Alice Alipheese

isfp


----------



## Neige Noire

ENTP


----------



## Darkbloom

ENTJ to ISFP and sp 3w4 to 6!






Infuriatingly bad translation but that's life:

* *


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INFP


----------



## Wisteria

ISFP 6w7
edit: nice i got it just right!


----------



## Darkbloom

Hmm ISFP














(I do hate myself for posting all these songs no one understands that sound horribly wrong in english, in case you were wondering)


----------



## Enoch

She's the one from the other song?

ENTJ.


----------



## Darkbloom

Yes :star:

(Also intrigued by how different songs that sound like the same thing to me get such different types)


INxP 4w5 or 5 with 9 fix


----------



## Enoch

Trying to avoid typing it ENFJ because it's your type but I can't. Her music sounds very middle eastern to me, but I wouldn't have a clue what Serbian music would sound like.

ENFJ 8.


----------



## Darkbloom

It's a subset of Serbian (pop?) music that leans towards east and embraces eastern influences, though it's _very_ distinctly Serbian and this singer is I think the epitome of it.
Not all Serbian music is like that but it would be if I had a say in it.
(Btw just to be clear I'm not quite Serbian, the opposite )


INFP 4 so/sp for yours, though I've seen arguments for Morrissey being an INFJ and it doesn't sound crazy combined with 4, but I only know a little about him from this forum and my dad sometimes listening to The Smiths. I feel like I can't be objective about recognizing Fe anymore, only _my Fe_, should work on that 


Switching to a different language, my favorite song 10-ish years ago


----------



## Enoch

sweet morphine said:


> INFP 4 so/sp for yours, though I've seen arguments for Morrissey being an INFJ and it doesn't sound crazy combined with 4, but I only know a little about him from this forum and my dad sometimes listening to The Smiths. I feel like I can't be objective about recognizing Fe anymore, only _my Fe_, should work on that


He's an ENFJ.


----------



## Doccium

sweet morphine said:


> It's a subset of Serbian (pop?) music that leans towards east and embraces eastern influences, though it's _very_ distinctly Serbian and this singer is I think the epitome of it.
> Not all Serbian music is like that but it would be if I had a say in it.
> (Btw just to be clear I'm not quite Serbian, the opposite )
> 
> 
> INFP 4 so/sp for yours, though I've seen arguments for Morrissey being an INFJ and it doesn't sound crazy combined with 4, but I only know a little about him from this forum and my dad sometimes listening to The Smiths. I feel like I can't be objective about recognizing Fe anymore, only _my Fe_, should work on that
> 
> 
> Switching to a different language, my favorite song 10-ish years ago


Hmm, what a fun song! E*FP or ENFJ maybe?


----------



## Enoch

INTP 9.


sweet morphine said:


> It's a subset of Serbian (pop?) music that leans towards east and embraces eastern influences, though it's _very_ distinctly Serbian and this singer is I think the epitome of it.
> Not all Serbian music is like that but it would be if I had a say in it.
> (Btw just to be clear I'm not quite Serbian, the opposite )


Sorry for not responding to this part immediately but I got too excited about the other part. Does that mean you're Albanian then?


----------



## Wisteria

Ooh thats a good song, one of my favs by The Cure. ISFP






not my fav song/album btw ;p


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.






Nowadays, the only thing that has changed is that the internet is the postman.


----------



## Energumen

ENFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFP


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

xSFP


----------



## Sybow

intp-ish


----------



## Jaune

Love this song tbh.
INFP 7w6 4w5 9w1 sx/sp


----------



## Enoch

Deleted post.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XSFP


----------



## Sybow

enfp?


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ 6w5 1w9 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Energumen

ENFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESXP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ExFJ






Translation:

* *




Like a mad man goes to throw at sea
Empty bottles, hoping maybe
Somebody can read through them
The SOS written with some air,
To tell you that I feel alone,
I am drawing, in blank ink, a desert.

And I run, I'm hanging on to life,
I'm getting drunk on the noise
Of the bodies around me,
Just like creepers tied in braids,
Oblivious to the distress
Of the words that I throw.

It's not easy to call for help,
Drowned in so many tragedies,
And the teardrops tangled with stress
Smother a bit more the cries of love
Of the ones who live in weakness
And, in a final hope, dissolve.

And I run, I'm hanging on to life,
I'm getting drunk on the noise
Of the bodies around me,
Just like creepers tied in braids,
Oblivious to the distress
Of the words that I throw.

Chorus:
Every cry, each SOS
Vanishes in the air,
Leaving, in the water, a trace
Made so beautiful by its foams.

Caught in their vessel of glass,
The messages struggle
But the waves do bring them back
As stardust upon the rocks.

And I picked up the splinters,
Put the pieces back together.
Everything was clear as water,
There's no winning against the past.
The heroes ought to be replaced
In a world where the best is
Yet to be done.

And I run, I'm hanging on to life,
I'm getting drunk on the noise
Of the bodies around me,
Just like creepers tied in braids,
Oblivious to the distress
Of the words that I throw.

Chorus: (x2)
Every cry, each SOS
Vanishes in the air,
Leaving, in the water, a trace
Made so beautiful by its foams.

Caught in their vessel of glass,
The messages struggle
But the waves do bring them back
As stardust upon the rocks.


----------



## Jaune

INFP 2w3 6w7 9w1 sp/so


----------



## d e c a d e n t

xSTP, 6ish/8ish?


----------



## Sybow

isfj


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ESFP


----------



## Jaune

I don't understand the lyrics, but based on the sound I would vibe-type it as INFP 9w1 7w6 4w5 sx/sp.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENTJ


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Hmm, ISFP?


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

INFP


----------



## Rydori

ISTP
@Xool Xecutioner What rank are you on csgo?


----------



## Rydori

ISTP
@Xool Xecutioner What rank are you on csgo?


----------



## Charus

ESTJ 7w8 sp/sx.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

ENTP :skeleton:


----------



## d e c a d e n t

INFJ 974 or 972


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Hmm. INTJ?


----------



## Energumen

I didn't know Godsmack was behind this awesome song. I'd say ISTP.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Energumen said:


> I didn't know Godsmack was behind this awesome song. I'd say ISTP.


Check out the lead singer, Sully Erna's solo work. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Energumen




----------



## jjcu

I think INFP. Or INTP.


----------



## Sybow

exfp


----------



## Charus

ISFJ or INFP 9w1 so/sp


----------



## d e c a d e n t

INTJ? (Damn, I was actually looking at the wrong lyrics earlier and didn't realize... still)





(posting SU music feels so "obvious" but I was reminded of how good this song is after listening to a more awful version)


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 6w5 1w2 2w3 sx/so for this song


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XSTP


----------



## Enoch

ESFP.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ESFx


----------



## Energumen

ENTJ


----------



## Enoch

INFP.


----------



## Sybow

infp


----------



## Darkbloom

Type 6? 
Beyond my comprehension when it comes to mbti, maybe IxTx? ISFP?


Edit: different song





_Leave that cigarette case with me forever
This cigarette case, a small token of love
Your golden cigarette case,
May it poison me softly
_


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISFP type 6?


----------



## Sybow

P.O.D... the very first CD i ever bought was from them. Youth of the Nation it was, i think.

Either way, ISFP.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ESFP SoSp 6 or 1?


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INFP


----------



## Meliodas

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> INFP


Lots of S and F vibes in the lyrics and video performance, while the artist as the subject suggests I. ISFP-ish to me. I found the singer to be very attractive as well


----------



## Enoch

_NFP, and one of the best things that I've heard.


----------



## Sybow

infp. Nice song too


----------



## Energumen

ENFP


----------



## Jaune

Maybe ISFP 6w7 8w9 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## WarmMachines

Jaune Cena said:


> Maybe ISFP 6w7 8w9 4w5 sp/sx


ISFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ESFx


----------



## Jaune

William Maranci's channel is the fucking best.
I don't know how the fuck to type this though. Something like ISFP 7w6 9w8 4w3 sx/so


----------



## Sybow

istp






No need to listen to all of it. Pretty much piano cover of eminem's songs.


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP


----------



## goldthysanura

Crowbo said:


> IXFP


ENFP


----------



## Crowbo

INTP


----------



## WarmMachines

Crowbo said:


> INTP


ENTx


----------



## Enoch

E(S>N)FP.


----------



## WarmMachines

Enoch said:


> E(S>N)FP.


INFx


----------



## Energumen

IxFP


----------



## Sybow

xsfp


----------



## WarmMachines

Sybow said:


> xsfp


ISxP


----------



## Sybow

isfp


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Hmm. Perhaps an ExFJ of some sort?


----------



## WarmMachines

INFP


----------



## Cherry

ESFP


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 7w8 3w2 1w2 sx/sp


----------



## 00EUSkies

ESTP perhaps?

According to Spotify, this was my most listened track of the year.


----------



## WarmMachines

ISFP


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

xSFP 4w3


----------



## Energumen

ExFP


----------



## Talee_eh

INFP for sure


----------



## Sybow

ixtp


----------



## WarmMachines

ISFP


----------



## jjcu

I think either Istp or Infj.


----------



## WarmMachines

ESFP


----------



## Sybow

isfp


----------



## WarmMachines

ISTP


----------



## Convex

istp


----------



## Energumen

ISFP





Lyrics start at 0:52


----------



## Sybow

xnfp






Lyrics:


* *





[Verse 1]
I came from second Universe
I've travelled far
Oh, mankind, I'm not pleased
Is this the way you're supposed to be?

[Pre-Chorus 1]
You're free from the guilt
Doesn't anyone care anymore?
Killing your own world, there's nothing to stop you
Can't you see what you're doing?
It's gotta end
Or nothing will be left

[Chorus]
Dying planet!
Mother Nature bleeding, She will die
Burning planet!
Burning lives and torching wilderness

[Verse 2]
I'm screaming from inside
But there's no one around
Breaking [?], only you won't quit
No!
Ready to strike back
Ready for death
Armageddon is near
For your own satisfy
You gotta go on 'til you die

[Pre-Chorus 2]
Rot 'til the end of money and power
It's all you breed
Praying to god who don't exist
Can't you see what you're doing?
It's gotta end
Or nothing will be left

[Chorus]
Dying planet!
Mother Nature bleeding, She will die
Burning planet!
Burning lives and torching wilderness


----------



## WarmMachines

INFP


----------



## Enoch

ESFP.


----------



## WarmMachines

INFP maybe.


----------



## Meliodas

ISFP?


----------



## Kaizoku

Hmmm... obviously introverted feeler. then the bass drops, it gains 'confidence' and spreads it's whale wings.. It has a goal.. perhaps a deep goal. (puns intended) That has some dangers.. Weird. How would the whale have dangers? Unless! It's a danger manifested within itself. But about itself or about whalemanity as a whole? Not easy to tell it's deeper existential thoughts. 
Inf*, infj. 





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inveniet

Kaizoku said:


>


ENTJ - 2w3

My favorite song is demanding more than I can give, but here is a song I've held in high regard a long time.


----------



## WarmMachines

Inveniet said:


> ENTJ - 2w3
> 
> My favorite song is demanding more than I can give, but here is a song I've held in high regard a long time.


Yes, I love Grimes! Gives off Fi vibes. It could be INFP or ISFP.


----------



## Sybow

ESFP


----------



## WarmMachines

IS*P


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ISFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

IxFP


----------



## Bohema

infj


----------



## ReasonforTreason

IxFP


----------



## jjcu

INFP


----------



## bleghc

esfp 3w2 sx/so


----------



## WarmMachines

xNFP


----------



## Scirrus

ISFJ


----------



## Jaune

I'd say INFP 9w1 4w5 7w6 sx/sp.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ISxP


----------



## Sybow

xsfp


----------



## ReasonforTreason

xSTP


----------



## Alice Alipheese

feels edgy, FI for sure. ISFP


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Alice Alipheese said:


> feels edgy, FI for sure. ISFP


isfp?



this is one favorite


----------



## instantsushi

Pinkieshyrose said:


> isfp?
> 
> 
> 
> this is one favorite


ENxP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INFP?


----------



## Sybow

xsfp


----------



## Jaune

This is one of my favorite songs too, aesthetic vid as well. It's always seemed very INFP to me. 945 sx/sp

I'll post them too


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INFP


----------



## Jaune

ENTP maybe


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth

Intp


----------



## Phil

Nas gets ISFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENFP?


----------



## jjcu

I think either Enfp, Infp or Esfp.


----------



## Sybow

Would go with enfp, but no idea what they are exactly singing.


----------



## Alice Alipheese

an adorable INFP!  kidding. an angry estj :3


----------



## Phil

ESFP!


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

ISFP drug trip music


----------



## Jaune

I'd say ESTP 8w9


----------



## LostHaven

ENTJ


----------



## Sybow

infj


----------



## itwasmedio69

I'd say INTJ?

Here, try mine:


----------



## itwasmedio69

Anyway look what I found. Thoughts on song vs type? These were taken from a Discord server. Listed is the song being listened to, the type which each listener identifies as and the genre of the song being listened to. The songs are listed below if you can't see (dammit compression!)








Eagle, Elementaries (INFJ, 5w6) 
Chill music

Eye C Red, Commander Tom (ENFJ, 2w1)
Trance

Cruel Wind, Timmies/Nineteen95 (INTJ, 5w6)
Emo rap

Lo Que Siento, Cuco (ENTJ)
Pop

My Hero Academia, Yuki Hayashi (ISTJ)
Anime soundtrack

Pscho, Post Malone/Ty Dolla $ign (INTJ, 8w7)
Pop rap

VIBEZ, DaBaby (ISFP)
Hip hop/trap

Yours Truly, Mr FijiWiji (INFJ)
Dance/electronic

Jaffa Cakes, HM Surf (ISTP)
Hip hop

You & I, One Direction (ESFJ)
Top 40 pop

Ecstasy, Soviet Soviet (ENTP, 4w3)
Indie rock

in a new space, fantompower (ENFJ)
Chillhop

Breathe With Me, Cerulean Skies (INFJ)
Dance/electronic

Costa Rica, Dreamville (INFJ)
Hip hop

Cocoa Butter Kisses, Chance The Rapper (ISTJ)
Hip hop

EARFQUAKE, Tyler the Creator (INFP)
Hip hop

Call me Maybe, Carly Rae Jepsen (ISTJ)
Top 40 pop

SHINSEKAI, DISREIGN (INTJ)
Pop

Are Am Eye?, Commander Tom (ENFJ)
Trance


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth




----------



## itwasmedio69

Istp and you forgot to do mine.


----------



## WarmMachines

ENFP?


----------



## itwasmedio69

isfp (not a bad song either!)


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth

Enfj?


----------



## d e c a d e n t

...Ok, this song is a more song-y song if that makes it easier


----------



## Swivelinglight

ESFJ?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP very tranquil and serene thanks for sharing


----------



## Bellerixx

Hmm IxFJ


----------



## Swivelinglight

ISFP


----------



## Sybow

INTP


----------



## Bellerixx

ISTP


----------



## Swivelinglight

ESFJ


----------



## OrangeBlossom

ENFJ






I'm not male, I am not racist, I do not live in Alabama, I am not conservative, I would love for someone to be intelligent enough to tell me about myself.


----------



## WarmMachines

ENFP.


----------



## Wisteria

jaded ESTJ


----------



## Sybow

INFP






Lyrics:

* *






Ouija, are you there?
Ouija, are you there?
Is there a presence among us?

Ouija
Ouija!

Dark is the memory I set out to forget
We used an oracle board to contact the dead
Beyond boredom and reason, we asked the name of the entity
The glass suddenly moved, spelling out "Charlie"

"Why are you here?
What do you want?"

"Protect you"

"How do you wish to protect me?
Charlie, are you a member of the family?"

"No, I am a friend"

Fun and excitement turned into fear and disbelief
It gave answers to questions brought forth openly
We moved the glass planchette to say our goodbye
It moved the pointer to "NO" and so we asked Charlie why


From that moment the atmosphere began to change
Kind answers became evasive, dark, and strange
Threatening the spirit: Leave, in the name of the Lord!
Bone-chilling messages came forth from a talking board

Bitch!
Slut!
Whore!
Cunt!
Go fuck your God!
Fuck your God!
D-I-E spelled out repeatedly
It's threatening my family with death

The glass shattered
Releasing a scent of decay
We failed to perform a portal closing spell
Panicked, we ran away

(Charlie) Something is watching me
(Charlie) It's a shadow
(Charlie) It is following me
(Charlie)
(Charlie)
(Charlie)
(Charlie)
(Charlie)


"Why are you here?
What do you want?"

"Destroy you!"

"Charlie wants to kill me
Charlie is not a friend"


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ISTP





(honestly the video is what really caught my attention, but it's a catchy song)


----------



## Bellerixx

IxFP (?)


----------



## TKDfan888

My favorite song (Fantaisie Impromptu Op.66 by Chopin) has a strong XNFP vibe to it. Most likely INFP, but ENFP could work too. The Ne vibe comes from the erratic nature of the song.


----------



## Eset

INFP


----------



## Bellerixx

ESTJ


----------



## Internal

ESTP.


----------



## Eset

INTJ


----------



## WarmMachines

Eset said:


> INTJ


I immediately thought INTP after seeing 100 gecs.


----------



## Behnam Agahi

WarmMachines said:


> I immediately thought INTP after seeing 100 gecs.


Sounds like you focus on the impression part of the art. As for the lyrics I can say that it gives me some Fi vibes.
I would guess ESFP.

__
https://soundcloud.com/destructoid%2Frain-by-martin-odonnell


----------



## Sybow

Behnam Agahi said:


> Sounds like you focus on the impression part of the art. As for the lyrics I can say that it gives me some Fi vibes.
> I would guess ESFP.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/destructoid%2Frain-by-martin-odonnell


I'd go with INTJ.


----------



## Charus

Sybow said:


> I'd go with INTJ.


Man, DISTURBED. One of my favorite bands, really gives me nostalgia to my teen years.  as for the typing, I'd go with ISTP.


----------



## LostHaven

ESTP


----------



## KindaSnob!

INTP


----------



## Rift

entj


----------



## LostHaven

Infp


----------



## Sybow

estp


----------



## 0wl

ESTP


----------



## Internal

INFJ


----------



## bearlybreathing

ISFP


----------



## Sybow

enfp vibes immediatly


----------



## Eset

ESTP 8w7 853 Sx/Sp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Entj


----------



## bearlybreathing

ISFJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Eset

Lyrics: ESTP 8w7 863 Sp/Sx
Video + Mood/Tone: ENFJ 6w7 682 Sx/Sp


----------



## Glittris

Good song, I feel the rhythm..., it have vibes T over F...
Visual input is the same static, so I assume either low or non-important Se..., "visual effects is of no interest"
I like it..., maybe I am biased to say Te like me... <3
Rather low presence of N since the music is fast-paced.

My verdict: Te-dom..., more to N rather than S.
GG, you get pass from me, if you say you are ENTJ...
Damn good song btw.



Ok, have a piece of this cute ESFP-wannabe in this video-clip, yes, I have a built-in "Tomboy-radar" and this is not a real ESFP...


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Eset

ISFP 4w5 468 Sx/So


----------

